#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  أينشتاين والنسبية ... كتاب للدكتور مصطفى محمود

## te3mah

*<< الجزء الأول : أينشتاين والنظرية النسبية >>*

*هل نحن نرى الدنيا على حقيقتها ؟ 
هل هذه السماء زرقاء فعلا ؟
وهل الحقول خضراء ؟
وهل العسل حلو ... والعلقم مر ؟
وهل الماء سائل ... والجليد صلب ؟
وهل الزجاج شفاف كما يبدو لنا ... والجدران ضماء ؟
وهل أحداث الكون كلها ممتدة في زمن واحد ... بحيث يمكن أن تتواقت مع بعض في آن واحد في أماكن متفرقة ؟ فنقارن أحداثا تجري في الأرض مع أحداث تجري في المريخ والزهرة والسديم الجبار ونقول أنها حدثت في وقت واحد أو أن أحدهما كان قبل الآخر ؟
وهل يمكننا أن نقطع في يقين أن جسما ما من الأجسام يتحرك وأن جسما آخر لا يتحرك ؟

كل هذه الأسئلة التي يخيل لك أنك تستطيع الإجابة عنها في بساطة والتي كان العلماء يظنون أنهم قد انتهوا منها من زمن قد تحولت الآن إلى ألغاز ... لقد انهار اليقين العلمي القديم ... والمطرقة التي حطمت هذا اليقين وكشفت لنا عن أنه كان يقينا ساذجا هي عقل أينشتاين ونظريته التي غيرت الصورة الموضوعية للعالم ... نظرية النسبية .

والنظرية النسبية قد عاشت سنوات منذ بداية وضعها في سنة 1905 إلى الآن في برج عاجي لا يقربها إلا المختصون ، ولكن النظرية النسبية ترتب عليها القنبلة الذرية ، إنها لم تعد نظرية وإنما تحولت إلى تطبيقات خطيرة تمس كيان كل فرد وتؤثر في مصيره ، لقد خرجت من حيز الفروض والمعادلات الرياضية لتتحول إلى واقع رهيب وأصبح من حق كل فرد أن يعرف عنها شيئا .

وكان أينشتاين يحاول أن يبسط ما في نظريته من غموض وكان يقول : إن قصر المعلومات على عدد قليل من العلماء بحجة التعمق والتخصص يؤدي إلى عُزلة العلم ويؤدي إلى موت روح الشعب الفلسفية وفقره الروحي وكان يقول إن الحقيقة بسيطة ، وفي آخر محاولاته التي أتمها في عام 1949 كان يبحث عن قانون واحد يفسر به كل علاقات الكون .

والنظرية النسبية ليست كلها معادلات وإنما لها جوانب فلسفية ، وحتى المعادلات الرياضية يقول أينشتاين أنها انبعثت في ذهنه نتيجة شطحاته التي حاول فيها أن يتصور الكون على صورة جديدة .

وسوف نترك المعادلات الرياضية لأربابها من القادرين عليها محاولين أن نشرح بعض ما أراد ذلك العالم العظيم أن يقوله على قدر الإمكان ... وسوف نبدأ من البداية ... من قبل أينشتاين ... من الأسئلة التي بدأنا بها المقال ....*

وللحديث بقية ....  ::

----------


## te3mah

*هل نحن نرى الدنيا على حقيقتها ؟ 
هل هذه السماء زرقاء فعلا ؟
وهل الحقول خضراء ؟
وهل العسل حلو ... والعلقم مر ؟
وهل الماء سائل ... والجليد صلب ؟
وهل الزجاج شفاف كما يبدو لنا ... والجدران ضماء ؟

لا .... ليست هذه هي الحقيقة
هذا ما نراه بالفعل وما نحسه ، ولكنه ليس كل الحقيقة .
فالنور الأبيض الذي نراه إذا مررناه خلال منشور زجاجي يتحلل إلى سبعة ألوان هي ألون الطيف المعروفة ، فإذا حاولنا أن ندرس ماهية هذه الألوان لم نجد أنها ألوان ... وإنما وجدناها موجات لا تختلف في شيء إلا في طولها الموجي ، ذبذبات متفاوتة في ترددها .. وهذه كل الحكاية ... ولكن أعيننا لا تستطيع أن ترى هذه الأمواج كأمواج ولا تستطيع أن تحس بهذه الذبذبات كذبذبات ... وإنما كل ما يحدث أن الخلايا العصبية في قاع العين تتأثر بكل نوع من هذه الذبذبات بطريقة مختلفة ومراكز البصر في المخ تترجم هذا التأثر العصبي على شكل ألوان ، ولكن هذه المؤثرات الضوئية ليست ألوانا وإنما هي محض موجات واهتزازات والمخ بلغته الاصطلاحية لكي يميزها عن بعضها يطلق عليها هذه التعريفات التي هي عبارة عن الألوان ... وهذه هي حكاية الألوان .

والحقول التي نراها خضراء ليست خضراء ... وإنما كل ما يحدث أن أوراق النباتات تمتص كل أمواج الضوء بكافة أطوالها ماعدا تلك الموجة ذات الطول المعين التي تدخل أعيننا وتؤثر في خلاياها فيكون لها هذا التأثير الذي هو في اصطلاح المخ ( اللون الأخضر ) .

أما العسل فهو في فمنا حلو ونحن نتلذذ به ، ولكن دودة المش لها رأي مختلف تماما بدليل أنها لا تقرب العسل بعكس المش الذي تغوص فيه وتلتهمه التهاما ، حلاوة العسل إذن لا يمكن أن تكون صفة مطلقة موضوعية وإنما هي صفة نسبية نسبة إلى أعضاء التذوق في لساننا ... إنها ترجمتنا الاصطلاحية الخاصة للمؤثرات التي تحدثها جزيئات العسل فينا ... وقد يكون لهذه المؤثرات بالنسبة للأعضاء الحسية في كائن حي آخر طعما مختلفا هو أشبه بالمرارة .

أما الماء والبخار والجليد ... فهم مادة كيميائية تركيبها الكيميائي واحد : ذرتين هيدروجين وذرة أوكسجين ، وما بينهم من اختلاف هو اختلاف في كيفيتها وليس اختلاف في حقيقتها ... فعندما نعطي الماء طاقة (حرارة) تزداد حركة جزيئاته وبالتالي تتفرق نتيجة لاندفاعها الشديد في كل اتجاه وتكون النتيجة الغاز (بخار الماء) ... وعندما يفقد الماء هذه الطاقة الكامنة تبدأ الجزيئات في إبطاء حركتها وتتقارب من بعضها إلى الدرجة التي نترجمها نحن بحواسنا بحالة السيولة ... فإذا سحبنا منها حرارة وبردناها أكثر فأكثر فإنها تبطيء أكثر وأكثر وتتقارب حتى تصل إلى درجو من التقارب نترجمها بحواسنا على أنها الصلابة (الثلج) ... وشفافية الماء ترجع إلى أن جزيئات الماء متباعدة تسمح لنا بالرؤية من خلالها ، وهذا لا يعني أن جزيئات الثلج متلاصقة وإنما هي متباعدة أيضا ولكن بدرجة أقل ... بل إن جميع جزيئات المواد الصلبة مخلخلة ومنفصلة عن بعضها ... كل المواد الصلبة عبارة عن خلاء منثور فيه ذرات ولو أن حسنا البصري مكتمل لأمكننا أن نرى من خلال الجدران لأن نسيجها مخلخل كنسيج الغربال ... إذن فرؤيتنا العاجزة هي التي تجعل الجدران صماء وهي ليست بصماء .

وللحديث بقية ...*  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

حديث جميل واختيار رائع يا طعمة


الف شكر على هذه المعلومات اللي 
نورتينا بيها دي .. الله ينور عليكي


اظرف معلومة هي موضوع العسل الابيض 
وانه صحيح في السنتنا ذو مذاق حلو

ولكن دودة المش لا تتذوقه حلوا في حين 
انها تلتهم المش وتراه احلى :D :D


الف شكر طعومة العسل بس عسلنا احنا مش عسل دود المش



وفي انتظار بقية الحديث ولك كل الحب والتقدير



بسنت

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي الحبيبة بسنت
وصدق الله العظيم حين قال : (وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)
وبإذن الله بقية تلخيص الكتاب هينزل على شكل حلقات .
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## te3mah

*إذن إنها جميعا أحكام نسبية تلك التي نطلقها على الأشياء (نسبة إلى حواسنا المحدودة) وليست أحكاما حقيقية ... والعالم الذي نراه ليس هو العالم الحقيقي وإنما هو عالم اصطلاحي بحت نعيش فيه معتقلين في الرموز التي يختلقها عقلنا ليدلنا على الأشياء التي لا يعرف لها ماهية أو كنها .

معظم ما كتبه أينشتاين في معادلاته كان في الحقيقة تجريدا للواقع على شكل أرقام وحدود رياضية ومحاولة جادة من الرجل في أن يهزم العلاقات المألوفة للأشياء لتبدو من خلفها لمحات من الحقيقة المدهشة التي تختفي في ثياب الألفة .

فنحن أحيانا نرى أشياء لا وجود لها ، فبعض النجوم التي نراها بالتليسكوب في أعماق السماء تبعد عنا بمقدار 500 مليون سنة ضوئية ... أي أن الضوء المنبعث منها يحتاج إلى 500 مليون سنة ضوئية ليصل إلى عيوننا ، وبالتالي فالضوء الذي نلمحها به هو ضوء خرج منها منذ هذا العدد الهائل من السنين ... فنحن لا نراها في الحقيقة وإنما نرى ماضيها السحيق الموغل في القدم ... أما ماهيتها الآن ... فالله وحده أعلم بها ... وربما تكون قد انفجرت واختفت أو انطفأت أو ارتحلت بعيدا في أطراف ذلك الخلاء الأبدي وخرجت من مجال الرؤية بكل وسائلها ...

إننا قد نكون محملقين في شيء يلمع دون أن يكون له وجود بالمرة ...

إلى هذه الدرجة يبلغ عدم اليقين ... وإلى هذه الدرجة يمكن أن تضللنا حواسنا ... مادليلنا في ها التيه ؟!!! وكيف نهتدي إلى الحقيقة في الظلمات المطبقة ؟!!!!

وللحديث بقية في الجزء الثاني ...*

----------


## te3mah

*<< الجزء الثاني : كل شيء ذرات >>*

*كل الألوان المبهجة التي نشاهدها في الأشياء لا وجود لها أصلا في الأشياء ، وإنما هي اصطلاحات جهازنا العصبي وشفرته التي يترجم بها أطوال الموجات الضوئية المختلفة التي تنعكس عليه ، إنها كآلام الوخز التي نشعر بها من الإبر ، ليست هي الصورة الحقيقية للإبر وإنما هي صورة تأثرنا بالإبر ... وبالمثل طعم الأشياء ورائحتها وملمسها وصلابتها وليونتها وشكلها الهندسي وحجمها هي مجرد الطريقة التي نتأثر بها بهذه الأشياء ... كل ما نراه ونتصوره خيالات مترجمة لا وجود لها في الأصل .

أهي أحلام ؟!!!
هل هذه الصفات تقوم في ذهننا دون أن يكون لها مقابل في الخارج ؟
البداهة والفطرة تنفي هذا الرأي فالعالم الخارجي موجود وحواسنا تحيلنا دائما على شيء آخر خارجنا ... ولكن هناك فجوة بيننا وبين هذا العالم حواسنا لا تستطيع أن تراه على حقيقته ، وإنما هي تترجمه دائما بلغة خاصة وذاتية وبشفرة مختلفة ... ولو أننا كنا نهذي كل منا على طريقته لما استطعنا أن نتفاهم ولما استطعنا أن نتفق على حقيقة موضوعية مشتركة ... هناك نسخة موضوعية من الحقيقة نحاول أن نغش منها على قدر الإمكان ... هناك حقيقة خارجنا .

إننا لا نحلم ... وإنما نحن سجناء حواسنا المحدودة وطبيعتنا العاجزة وما نراه دائما ينقل إلينا مشوها وناقصا ومبتورا ... والنتيجة أن هناك أكثر من دنيا ...
هناك الدنيا كما هي في الحقيقة وهذه لا نعرفها ولا يعرفها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى .
وهناك الدنيا كما يراها الصرصور ... فهو لا يرى الشجرة كما نراها وهو لا يميز الألوان وذلك لأن جهازه العصبي مختلف تماما عن جهازنا العصبي .
وهناك الدنيا كما تراها دودة الاسكارس ... وهي مختلفة عن دنيا الصرصور فهي دنيا كلها ظلام .

وهكذا كل طبقة من المخلوقات لها دنيا خاصة بها ، وكل طبقة تعيش سجينة في تصوراتها ولا تستطيع أن تصف الصور التي تراها للطبقات الأخرى وربما لو حدث هذا في يوم ما لأمكننا أن نصل إلى ما يشبه حجر رشيد ، ولأمكننا أن نتوصل إلى عدة شفرات ولغات مختلفة ونستنبط منها الحقيقة ... ولكن هذا الاتصال غير ممكن لأننا الوحيدون في هذه الدنيا الذين نعرف اللغة وبقية المخلوقات عجماء .

ما الحل ؟!!
علماء الرياضيات يقولون أن هناك طريقة صعبة ولكنها توصل إلى سكة الحقيقة ، هذه الطريقة هي أن نضع جانبا كل ما تقوله الحواس ونستعمل أساليب أخرى غير السمع والبصر والشم واللمس .. نستعمل الحساب والأرقام ، نجرد كل المحسوسات إلى أرقام ومقادير .....

وللحديث بقية ...*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت الكريمة طعمة

بارك الله فيكِ على هذا الموضوع القيم ، وإن كنت فقط تابعت الشق الفلسفي منه ، وأؤمن به إلى حد كبير . . أعتقد أنه لا شئ مطلق إلا وجهه تعالى . . فيما عدا ذلك فجميع القيم لديها نسبة من المرونة للتغير و إن اختلف مقدار هذه النسبة .

شكراً لكِ و في انتظار استكمال أجزاء الموضوع

تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## te3mah

أخي الكريم إسلام:
جزاك الله خيرا على تعليقك
ولقد أثبت أينشتاين نفسه وهو غير مؤمن بأن الكون غير ثابت
ولا يوجد به شيء مطلق نستطيع ان ننسب إليه الأشياء المتغيرة
وكان هذا سبب إيمانه بوجود خالق للكون
ولكنه للأسف لم يعتنق الإسلام

وللحديث بقية بإذن الله :D

----------


## جنان الفردوس

موضوع رائع جدا اختي الحبيبة طعمه
وانا في انتظار البقية لانه فعلا رائع

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي جنان الفرودس
وبإذن الله البقية ستأتي

----------


## te3mah

*القائمة الطويلة المعروفة للأشعة الضوئية المنكسرة (ألوان الطيف) نجردها إلى أرقام ، ماذا يقول لنا العلم ؟.. إنه يقول أن كل هذه الأشعة عبارة عن موجات لا تختلف إلا في طولها وذبذباتها ... إذن هي في النهاية مجرد أرقام ، كل موجة لها طول كذا وذبذبتها كذا ، وكذلك كل صنوف الإشعاع : أشعة إكس ، أشعة الراديوم الأشعة الكونية كلها أمواج مثل أمواج اللاسلكي التي نسمع المذيع كل يوم يقول عنها أنها كذا كيلو سيكل في الثانية ... مجرد أرقام نستطيع أن نحسبها ، إذن نغمض أعيننا ونفكر بالطريقة الجديدة .

والذي أغمض عينيه وبدأ يفكر بهذه الطريقة الجديدة وأحدث انقلابا في العلوم ... كان هو عالم الرياضيات ( ماكس بلانك ) الذي طلع في سنة 1900م بنظريته المعروفة في الطبيعة بـ ( النظرية الكمية ) ... وقد بدأ من حقيقة بسيطة معروفة ، أنك إذا سخنت قضيبا من الحديد فإنه في البداية يتحول إلى البرتقالي ثم الأصفر ثم أبيض متوهج ... إذن هناك علاقة حسابية بين الطاقة التي يشعها الحديد الساخن وطول أو ذبذبة الموجة الضوئية التي تنبعث منه ... هناك معادلة .

وجد ببساطة أن الطاقة المشعة مقسومة على الذبذبة تساوي دائما كمًّا ثابتا هذا الكم أسماه ( ثابت بلانك ) ، والمعادلة هي :
الطاقة = هـ (ثابت بلانك) × ن (الذبذبة)
وهي معادلة تقوم على افتراض بأن الطاقة المشعة تنبعث في كميات متتابعة أو حبيبات طاقة أو ذرات ، وأطلق على هذه الذرات الضوئية اسم ( الفوتونات ) ، وفي رسالة نال عليها أينشتاين جائزة نوبل قدم دراسة وافية بالمعادلات والأرقام عن العلاقة بين هذه الفوتونات الضوئية الساقطة على لوح معدني وبين الكهرباء التي تتولد منه ، وعلى أساس هذه المعادلات قامت فكرة اختراع التليفزيون فيما بعد .

يقول أينشتاين أن من الظواهر المعروفة في المعمل أنك إذا أسقطت شعاعا من الضوء على لوح معدني فإن عددا من الإلكترونات تنطلق من اللوح ... ولا تتأثر سرعة انطلاق هذه الإلكترونات بشدة الضوء فمهما خف الضوء تنطلق هذه الإلكترونات بسرعة ثابتة ولكن بعدد أقل ، وإنما تزداد هذه السرعة كلما كانت الموجة الضوئية الساقطة عالية الذبذبة ... ولهذا تزيد السرعة في الأشعة البنفسجية وتقل في الحمراء ، وهو يفسر انطلاق الإلكترونات بأن الضوء لا يسقط على اللوح المعدني في سيال متصل وإنما في حزم من الطاقة ( الفوتونات ) وتصطدم هذه الفوتونات بالإلكترونات في اللوح المعدني كما تصطدم العصا بكرات البلياردو فتطلقها حرة خارج مداراتها ، وكلما كانت الأشعة الضوئية ذات ذبذبة عاليه كلما كان الفوتون يختزن طاقة أكثر ... كلما أطلق الإلكترونات بسرعة أكبر ... وربط هذه العلاقة في سلسلة من المعادلات الرياضية .

وعمد التليفزيون إلى تطبيق هذه النظرية في جهاز الإرسال التليفزيوني ، وعلماء الرياضيات وعلى رأسهم أينشتاين لم يثر اهتمامهم في ذلك الحين ولا فيما بعد ظهور التليفزيون ... وإنما الذي أثارهم هو هذا الافتراض الجديد الذي أقام عليه ماكس بلانك معادلته الضوئة في النظرية الكمية ... وأقام عليه أينشتاين معادلاته في الظاهرة الضوئية الكهربائية ... إن الضوء ينطلق في ذرات أو فوتونات لا في أمواج متصلة ...فالضوء حتى ذلك الحين كانت طبيعته موجية فكيف يصبح شأنه شأن المادة ؟ مؤلف من ذرات أو فوتونات ؟
وماذا تكون هذه الفوتونات ؟ هل هي كرات من الطاقة لها حيز ولها أوضاع في المكان شأنها في ذلك شأن جزئيات المادة ؟ وإذا كان الضوء ذرات فكيف يتصرف كما لو كان أمواجا ؟!!!
لماذا يحيد الضوء حينما يدخل من ثقب ضيق كما تحيد أمواج البحر حينما تدخل في مضيق ؟ ولماذا ينعطف الضوء حول شعرة رفيعة فلا يبدو لها ظل كما تنعطف الأمواج وتلتحم حول عصا مرشوقة في البحر ؟!!!
وكيف نفرق بين المعادلات التي تحسب الضوء على أساس أن طبيعته موجية متصلة وبين المعادلات الجديدة التي تحسب الضوء على أساس أن طبيعته ذرية متقطعة ؟!! أم أن للضوء طبيعة مزدوجة ؟!!! وكيف ؟!!!
كيف تكون الحقيقة بهذا التناقض ؟!!! أم أنه لا توجد حقيقة واحدة ؟!!!!

وللحديث بقية في الجزء الثالث ...*  ::

----------


## te3mah

*<< الجزء الثالث : مبدأ الشك >>*

*هل الضوء أمواج ؟ .... هل الضوء ذرات ؟
كانت المعركة محتدمة بين العلماء الذين يقولون بأن للضوء طبيعة موجية وبين العلماء الذين يقولون بأن طبيعته مادية ذرية ... حينما تقدم عالم نمساوي اسمه (شرودنجر) بمجموعة من المعادلات ليعلن عن نظرية اسمها (الميكانيكا الموجية) ... وفي هذه النظرية أثبت (شرودنجر) بالتجربة أن حزمة من الإلكترونات ساقطة على سطح بللورة معدنية تحيد بنفس الطريقة التي تحيد بها أمواج البحر التي تدخل من مضيق واستطاع أن يحسب طول موجة الإلكترونات التي تحيد بهذه الطريقة.

وأعقبت هذه المفاجأة مفاجآت أخرى ... فقد أثبتت التجارب التي أجريت على حزم من الذرات ثم على حزم من الجزيئات أنها بإسقاطها على بللورة معدنية تتصرف بنفس الطريقة الموجية وأن طول موجاتها يمكن حسابه بمعادلات (شرودنجر) ... وبهذا بدأ صرح النظرية المادية كله ينهار ... إن الهيكل كله يسقط ويتحول إلى خواء ... إن كهان العلوم دأبوا من سنين على أن يعلمونا أن الذرة عبارة عن معمار مادي يتألف من نواة تدور حولها الإلكترونات في أفلاك دائرية كما تدور الكواكب حول الشمس ، وأكثر من هذا حسبوا عدد الإلكترونات في كل ذرة وأن كل ذرة لها وزن ذري وأثبتوا كل هذا بالمعادلات ، فماذا يقولون في هذا الذي يهدم لهم صرح الهيكل ليقول إنه لا يحتوي على شيء له كيان مادي أو حيز ... وإنما كل ما هنالك طاقة متموجة ، وأكثر من هذا يقدم الدليل والإثبات بالمعادلات والتجارب ، كيف يمكن أن يقوم البرهان على شيئين متناقضين ؟!!! وهل يمكن أن يكون للشيء طبيعة متناقضة ؟!!!

وتقدم عالم ألماني هو (هايزنبرج) وبرفقته عالم آخر هو (بورن) ليقول أنه من الممكن تخطي هذه الفجوة ، وأنه لا توجد مشكلة ، وقدم مجموعة من المعادلات يمكن عن طريقها حساب الضوء على أنه موجات أو على أنه ذرات ، ولمن يريد أن يختار الافتراض الذي يعجبه ، وسيجد أن المعادلات تصلح للغرضين في وقت واحد ... كيف يمكن أن تكون الحقيقة متناقضة ؟!!! العلماء يسألون و(هايزنبرج) يرد ببساطة أن الحقيقة لا سبيل إلى إدراكها ... العلم لا يستطيع أن يعرف حقيقة أي شيء ... إنه يعرف كيف يتصرف ذلك الشيء في ظروف معينة ويستطيع أن يكشف علاقاته مع غيره من الأشياء ويحسبها ... ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يعرف ما هو .

لا سبيل أما العلم لإدراك المطلق ... العلم يدرك كميات ولكنه لا يدرك ماهيات ، العلم لا يمكنه أن يعرف ما هو الضوء ولا ما هو الإلكترون ... وحينما يقول أن الأشعة الضوئية هي موجات كهربية مغناطيسية أو فوتونات فإنه يحيل الألغاز إلى ألغاز أخرى ... فما هي الموجات الكهربائية المغناطيسية ؟ حركة الأثير ... وما الحركة وما الأثير ؟!!!
وما الفوتونات ؟ حزم من الطاقة ... وما الطاقة ؟!!!

وللحديث بقية ....*  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

بصي بقه يا طعمه 

هتكتبي عن مصطفي محمود 
تاكدي ان احنا هنكون أصحاب موت 

ويمكن تغيري فكرتي عن حاجات كتير ههههه

و بقلك بجد من قلبي رائع رائع 


انا بموت في حاجه أسمها مصطفي محمود 
وتحياتي لك :143:

و لللدكتور مصطفي محمود :143::143:

----------


## te3mah

اشمعنى بقى مصطفى محمود وردتين وأنا واحدة بس ؟!!!!
ما علينا
جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن البلد
ونفعنا الله وإياكم بما علمنا

----------


## te3mah

*الصفة الثانية للعلم أن أحكامه كلها إحصائية وتقريبية لأنه لا يجري تجاربه على حالات مفردة ، لا يمسك ذرة مفردة ليجري عليها تجربته ، ولا يقبض على إلكترون واحد ليلاحظه ، ولا يمسك فوتونا واحدا ليفحصه ويتفرج عليه ، وإنما يجري تجاربه على مجموعات ... على شعاع الضوء مثلا والشعاع يحتوي على بلايين بلايين الفوتونات ، أو جرام من مادة والجرام يحتوي على بلايين بلايين الذرات وتكون النتيجة أن الحسابات كلها حسابات تقريبية تقوم على الاحتمالات ... أما إذا حاول العلم أن يجري تجاربه على وحدة أساسية كأن يدرس ذرة بعينها أو يلاحظ إلاكترونا واحدا بالذات فإنه لا يمكنه أن يخرج بنتيجة لأنه يصطدم باستحالة نهائية ... 

ولكي يثبت (هايزنبرج) هذه الاستحالة تخيل أن عالما يحاول أن يشاهد الإلكترون فعليه أولا أن يستخدم ميكروسكوبا يكبر مائة مليون مرة ... وعلى افتراض أنه حصل على هذا الميكروسكوب فإن هناك صعوبة أخرى وهي أن الإلكترون أصغر من موجة الضوء فعليه أن يختار موجة قصيرة مثل أشعة إكس ... ولكن أشعة إكس لا تصلح للرؤية إذن عليه أن يستخدم أشعة الراديوم ، وبافتراض أنه حصل على هذه الأشياء فإنه في اللحظة التي يضع فيها عينيه على الميكروسكوب ويطلق فوتونا ضوئيا ليرى به الإلكترون فإن الفوتون سوف يضرب الإلكترون كما تضرب العصا كرة البلياردو ويزيحه من مكانه لأن الفوتون عبارة عن شحنة من الطاقة ، فهو في محاولته لتسجيل وضع الإلكترون وسرعته لن يصل إلى أي نتيجة ... إذ في اللحظة التي يسجل فيها مكانه تتغير سرعته وفي اللحظة التي يحاول فيها تسجيل سرعته يتغير مكانه .

أننا نكون أشبه بالأعمى الذي يمسك بقطعة مكعبة من الثلج ليتحسس شكلها ومقاييسها ... وهي في نفس اللحظة التي يتحسسها تذوب مقاييسها بين يديه ، فيفقد الشيء الذي يبحث عنه بنفس العملية التي يبحث بها عنه .

وهكذا تتعطل القوانين حينما تصل إلى منتهى أجزاء ذلك الكون الكبير وتتوقف عند أصغر وحدة في وحداته فلا تعود ساريه ولا تعود صالحة للتطبيق ... وبالمثل هي تتعطل أحيانا حينما نحاول أن نطبقها على الكون بأسره ككل ... فقانون السببية أيضا لا يعود ساريا بالنسبة للكون ككل ... إذ أن اعتبار الكون صادرا عن سبب واعتباره خاضعا للسببية يجعل منه جزءا صادرا عن جزء آخر ويتناقض مع كليته وشموله .

القوانين تصطدم مع الحد الأكبر ومع الحد الأصغر للكون ولا تعود سارية ... والعقل يصطدم بالاستحالة حينما يحاول أن يبحث في المبدأ وفي المنتهى لأنه لم يجهز بالوسائل التي يقتحم بها هذه الحدود ...
بهذا البحث الفلسفي الرياضي استطاع (هايزنبرج) أن يفسر الطبيعة المزدوجة للضوء ، ووضع المعادلات التي تصلح لتفسير الضوء على الأساس المادي والأساس الموجي في نفس الوقت ، واعتبر القوانين في هذا المجال قوانين احتمالية إحصائية تعبر عن سلوك مجاميع هائلة من بلايين بلايين الفوتونات ... أما الفوتون نفسه فهو شيء لا يمكن تحديده ... كل ما يمكن للعلم أن يدركه هو الكميات والكيفيات ولكن لا سبيل إلى إدراك الماهيات .

لكن أينشتاين كانت له وجهة نظر أخرى ... كان يرى أن العالم في وحدة منسجمة ... كان يرى العالم الكبير بشموسه وأفلاكه والعالم الصغير بذراته وإلكتروناته خاضعا كله لقانون واحد بسيط ... وكان يرى أن العقل في إمكانه أن يكتشف هذا القانون وكان يبحث عنه جاهدا ... وفي سنة 1929م أعلن عن نظرية (المجال الموحد) ثم عاد بعد ذلك ورفضها واستبعدها وعاود البحث من جديد .

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء الرابع ...*  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

:143::143::143::143:
:143::143::143::143:
:143::143::143::143:

كل دول ليكي يا طعمه 
أنت فعلا طعمه

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن البلد
بس أنا كده طالعة القرافة
هههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

مش مشكلة المهم تطلعي أي حاجه 



:87:
:54:
:60:
:70:

----------


## te3mah

*<< الجزء الرابع : المكــــــان >>*

*كان أول سؤال سأله أينشتاين :
هل يمكن تقدير وضع أي شيء في المكان ؟ ... وهل يمكن الإثبات بشكل مطلق بأن جسما من الأجسام يتحرك وجسما آخر ثابت لا يتحرك ؟
راكب يمشي على ظهر سفينة في عرض البحر ... لو أردنا أن نقدر موضعه فسوف نحاول أن نقيس مكانه بالنسبة للصاري أو المدخنة ... فنقول مثلا أنه على بعد كذا من مدخنة السفينة ... ولكن هذا التقدير خاطيء لأن المدخنة ليست ثابتة وإنما هي تتحرك مع السفينة الي تتحرك بأسرها في البحر ... إذن نحاول أن نعرف موضعه بالنسبة للأرض فنقول إنه عند تقاطع خط طول كذا بخط عرض كذا ولكن هذا التقدير خاطيء أيضا لأن الأرض بأسرها تتحرك في الفضاء حول الشمس ... إذن نحاول أن نقدر وضعه بالنسبة للشمس ولكن الشمس تتحرك مع مجموعتها الشمسية كلها في الفضاء حول مركز مدينتها النجمية الكبرى ... إذن نحاول أن نعرف موضعه بالنسبة للمدينة النجمية الكبرى ولكن لا فائدة أيضا فالمدينة النجمية هي الأخرى جزء من مجرة هائلة اسمها سكة التبانة وهي تتحرك حول مركز التبانة ... إذن نحاول أن نعرف وضعه بالنسبة للتبانة للأسف لا أمل لأن التبانة هي الأخرى تتحرك مع عدد من المجرات حول مركز آخر لا يعلمه إلا الله ... وحتى بافتراض أننا أحطنا بكل مجرات الكون ومدنه النجمية الهائلة وعرفنا حركاتها كلها بالنسبة للكون لا فائدة أيضا ... لأن الكون كله في حالة تمدد وكل أقطاره في حالة انفجار دائم في جميع الاتجاهات .

إذن هناك استحالة مؤكدة ... ولا سبيل لمعرفة المكان المطلق لأي شيء في الفضاء وإنما نحن في أحسن الأحوال نقدر موضعه بالنسبة إلى كذا وكذا ... أما وضعه الحقيقي فمستحيل معرفته لأن كذا وكذا في حالة حركة هي الأخرى ... وأغلب الظن أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه (وضع حقيقي) .

فإذا جئنا إلى الحركة فالمشكلة هي نفس المشكلة ... فأنت في قطار حينما يمر بك قطار آخر قادم في عكس الاتجاه فإنك للوهلة الأولى يختلط عليك ، يخيل إليك أن قطارك واقف والآخر هو الذي يتحرك ، وأنت عادة تقدر سرعته خطأ فيخيل إليك أنه يسير بسرعة خاطفة بينما هو في الواقع يسير بمعدل سرعة القطار الذي تركبه ... وإذا كان يسير في نفس اتجاه قطارك وموازٍ له فأنت يخيل إليك أن القطارين واقفان ... فإذا أغلقت نوافذ قطارك خيل إليك أنه ساكن لا يتحرك ... ولا سبيل إلى الخروج من هذا الخلط إلا بالمقارنة بمرجع ثابت ، كأن تفتح النوافذ وتنظر إلى الأشجار فتدرك بالمقارنة أن القطار يتحرك بالنسبة لها ... فإذا كان قطارك واحدا من عدة قطارات فلا سبيل إلى تمييز حركاتها من سكونها إلا بالخروج منها والتفرج عليها من بعيد من على رصيف محطة ثابت .

القطع إذن بحركة الجسم وسكونه يحتاج إلى رصيف ثابت للملاحظة ، وبدون مرجع ثابت لا يمكن معرفة الحركة من السكون ، وعلى الأكثر يمكن معرفة الحركة النسبية فقط .

وللحديث بقية ...*

----------


## te3mah

لقد تعب (نيوتن) من مشكلة البحث عن الحركة الحقيقية ، وظل يتخبط من حركة نسبية إلى حركة نسبية ، فحاول الخروج من المشكلة بافتراض أن هناك جسما ساكنا تماما يوجد في مكان ما بعيد غير معروف تُقاس به الحركة الحقيقية ، ثم عاد فاعترف بعجزه عن البرهنة على وجود هذا الجسم الثابت ، واعتبر أن الشيء الثابت هو الفضاء نفسه واستمر على هذه العقيدة بدوافع دينية قائلا أن الفضاء يدل على وجود على الله ، ولم تنفع بالطبع هذه الفكرة .

ولم يكن العلماء أقل دروشة من نيوتن فقد افترضوا مادة ثابتة تملأ الفضاء وهي الأثير ، وبرهنوا على وجود الأثير بالطبيعة الموجية للضوء قائلين أن الأمواج لا بد لها من وسط مادي تنتشر فيه كما ينتشر موج البحر في الماء وأمواج الصوت في الهواء كذلك أمواج الضوء لا بد لها من وسط ... وحينما أثبتت التجارب أن الضوء يمكن أن ينتشر في الهواء المفرغ في ناقوس قالوا بوجود مادة اسمها الأثير تملأ كل الفراغات الكونية ، واعتبروا هذا الأثير المزعوم مرجعا يمكن أن تنسب إليه الحركات وتكتشف به الحركات الحقيقية .

وفي عام 1881م أجرى العالمان (ميكلسون ومورلي) تجربة حاسمة بغرض إثبات وجود الأثير ... وفكرة التجربة تتلخص في أن الأرض تتحرك خلال الأثير بسرعة عشرين ميل/ثانية ، فهي بذلك تحدث تيارا في الأثير بهذه السرعة ، فلو أن شعاعا من الضوء سقط على الأرض في اتجاه التيار فإنه لا بد ستزداد سرعته بمقدار العشرين ميل ، فإذا سقط في اتجاه مضاد للتيار فلا بد أن سرعته سوف تنقص بمقدار العشرين ميل ، فإذا كانت السرعة المعروفة للضوء هي (186284 ميل/ثانية) فإنها ستكون في الحالة الأولى (186304 ميل/ثانية) وفي الحالة الثانية (186264 ميل/ثانية) ... وبعد متاعب عديدة قام (ميكلسون ومورلي) بتنفيذ التجربة بدقة ... وكانت النتيجة المدهشة أنه لا فرق بين سرعتي الضوء في الحالتين وأنها (186284 ميل/ثانية) بدون زيادة أو نقصان ... وأن سرعة الأرض في الأثير تساوي صفر ... وكان معنى هذا أن يسلم العلماء بأن نظرية الأثير كلام فارغ ولا وجود لشيء اسمه الأثير أو يعتبروا أن الأرض ساكنة في الفضاء ... وكانت نظرية الأثير عزيزة عند العلماء لدرجة أن بعضهم شكك في حركة الأرض واعتبرها ساكنة فعلا .

أما أينشتاين فكان رأيه في المشكلة أن وجود الأثير خرافة لا وجود لها وأنه لا يوجد وسط ثابت ولا مرجع ثابت في الدنيا وأن الدنيا في حالة حركة مصطخبة ... وبهذا لا يكون هناك وسيلة لأي تقدير مطلق بخصوص الحركة أو السكون ، فلا يمكن القطع بأن جسما ما يتحرك وأن جسما آخر ما ثابت ، كل ما هنالك حركة نسبية أما الحركة الحقيقية فلا وجود لها ، كما وأن السكون الحقيقي لا وجود له أيضا والفضاء الثابت لا معنى له ... ويؤيد هذا رأي قديم لفيلسوف اسمه (ليبنتز) يقول فيه : أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه الفضاء ، وما الفضاء سوى العلاقة بين الأجسام بعضها البعض .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

جميل جدا يا قمورة يا حلوة يا طعمه هههههههههه

طالما بتكتبي للدكتور مصطفي يبقه أنتي كله ده  ::p:

----------


## te3mah

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ابن البلد_ 
> *جميل جدا يا قمورة يا حلوة يا طعمه هههههههههه
> 
> طالما بتكتبي للدكتور مصطفي يبقه أنتي كله ده *


 ::rolleyes::   ::rolleyes::   ::rolleyes::

----------


## te3mah

وكانت هناك مشكلة ثانية تفرعت عن تجربة (ميكلسون ومورلي) هي ثبات سرعة الضوء بالرغم من اختلاف أماكن رصدها ... وقد تأكد بعد هذا أن هذه السرعة ثابتة لا بالنسبة لزوايا الرصد المختلفة على الأرض وحدها ، وإنما هي ثابتة بالنسبة للشمس والقمر والنجوم والنيازك والشهب وأنها أحد الثوابت الكونية ... وقد استخلص أينشتاين من هذه الحقيقة قانونه الأول في النسبية وهو أن قوانين الكون واحدة لكل الأجسام التي تتحرك بحركة منتظمة .

ولشرح هذا القانون نوورد المثل التالي : مثل الراكب على السفينة الذي يمشي على سطحها بسرعة ميل واحد /ساعة ... لو أن السفينة كانت تسير بسرعة 15 ميل/ ساعة لكانت سرعته بالنسبة للبحر 16 ميل/ساعة (15+1) ، ولو أنه غير اتجاهه وسار بالعكس (عكس اتجاه السفينة) لأصبحت سرعته بالنسبة للبحر 14 ميل/ساعة (15-1) ، برغم أنه لم يغير سرعته في الحالتين ، وبرغم أن سرعته في الاتجاهين كانت ميل واحد/ساعة ... ومعنى هذا أنه وهو نفس الشخص يسير بسرعتين مختلفتين 14 و 16 ميل/ساعة في نفس الوقت ، وهذه استحاله ... وأينشتاين يكشف سر هذه الاستحالة قائلا أن هناك خطأ حسابيا .

والخطأ الحسابي هنا هو الإضافة والطرح لكميات غبر متجانسة ... واعتبار أن المسافة المكانية لحادثة يمكن أن ينظر إليها مستقلة عن الجسم الذي اتخذ مرجعا لها ... وهو هنا الراكب ...والسرعة ميل واحد/ساعة هي سرعة الراكب والمسافة هنا مرجعها المركب ، أما الـ 15 ميل/ساعة سرعة السفينة فهي بالنسبة إلى البحر ولا يمكن إضافتها إلى الواحد ميل لأنهما مسافتين من نظامين مختلفين مرجعهما مختلف ... ونسبتهما مختلفة ... فالحساب هنا خطأ تبعا لقانون النسبية الأول الذي يقول بوحدة القوانين للأجسام التي تتحرك بحركة منتظمة داخل نظام واحد .

والقانون لا ينطبق على المسافة المكانية وحدها وإنما هو أيضا ينطبق على الفترات الزمنية ... فالفترة الزمنية لحادثة لا يمكن أن ينظر إليها مستقلة عن حالة الجسم المتخذ مرجعا لها ... والمثل الوارد عن راكب السفينة يؤكد هذا أيضا ... فسرعة الراكب وهي ميل/ساعة لا تقبل الإضافة إلى سرعة السفينة وهي 15 ميل/ساعة حيث أن المرجعين اللذين تنتسب إليهما هاتين الفترتين الزمنيتين مختلفان ....
وهذا يجرنا إلى الحلقة الثانية في النظرية النسبية ... ألا وهي الزمــن .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

لقد رفض أينشتاين فكرة المكان المطلق ... واعتبر أن المكان دائما مقدار متغير ونسبي واعتبر التقدير المطلق لوضع أي جسم في المكان مستحيلا ، وإنما هو في أحسن الحالات يقدر له وضعه بالنسبة إلى متغير بجواره ... كما اعتبر إدراك الحركة المطلقة لجسم يتحرك بانتظام أمرا مستحيلا وبالمثل إدراك سكونه المطلق ... إنه عاجز عن اكتشاف الحالة الحقيقية لجسم من حيث الحركة والسكون المطلقين طالما أن هذا الجسم في حالة حركة منتظمة ... وكل ما يستطيع أن يقوله إن هذا الجسم يتحرك حركة نسبية معينة بالنسبة إلى جسم آخر .

وهناك مثل طريف يضربه عالم الرياضيات (هنري بوانكاريه) على هذا العجز فهو يقول : لنتصور معا أن الكون أثناء استغراقنا في النوم قد تضاعف في الحجم ألف مرة ... كل شيء في الكون بما في ذلك السرير الذي ننام عليه والوسادة ... بما في ذلك أجسامنا نحن أيضا ... ماذا يحدث لنا حينما نستيقظ ؟ يقول (بوانكاريه) في خبث شديد إننا لا نلاحظ شيئا ... ولن نستطيع أن ندرك أن شيئا ما قد حدث ولو استخدمنا كل ما نملك من علوم رياضية ... إن الكون قد تضاعف في الحجم ألف مرة صحيح ولكن كل شيء قد تضاعف بهذه النسبة في ذات الوقت ... والنتيجة أن النسب الحجمية العامة تظل محفوظة بين الأشياء بعضها البعض .

ونفس القصة تحدث إذا تضاعفت سرعة الأشياء جميعها أثناء النوم بنفس النسبة فإننا نصحو فلا ندرك أن شيئا ما قد حدث بسبب عجزنا عن إدراك الحركة المطلقة ... ولأننا نقف في إدراكنا عند الحركة النسبية وهي في قصتنا ثابتة ... لأن نسبة كل حركة إلى الحركة التي بجوارها ثابتة رغم الزيادة المطلقة والعامة للحركة ... لأننا أيضا قد تضاعفت حركاتنا وسرعاتنا ونشاطنا الحيوي .

ويقول أينشتاين إن هناك استثناء واحد يمكن أن ندرك فيه الحركة المطلقة هو اللحظة التي تفقد الحركة انتظامها فتتسارع أو تتباطأ فندرك أن القطار الذي نركبه يتحرك عندما يبطيء استعدادا للفرملة أو تغيير التجاه ... في هذه اللحظة فقط نستطيع أن نجزم أننا نجلس في مركبة متحركة ونستطيع أن نقول بحركتها المطلقة دون الحاجة إلى مشاهدتها من رصيف منفصل ... وسوف نرى أنه حتى هذا الاستثناء الواحد قد أعاد أينشتاين فنقضه في نهاية بحثه .

هذا ما قاله أينشتاين عن المكان وعن الحركة في المكان ... فماذا قال عن الزمان ؟ ... إن المكان والزمان هما حدان غير منفصلين في الحركة ... فماذا قالت النسبية عن هذا الحد الثاني ؟

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء الخامس ...  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

طعمة الغالية

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي على المجهود الجبار
اللي بتبذليه في الموضوع دا انا متابعاه
ومعجبة بيه وبيكي وبثقافتك جداااااا
الف الف الف الف شكر 


بسنت

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله خيرا يا بسنت
بس كلمة في سرك :
أنا ملخصاه قبل كده من فترة وحفظاه عندي
يعني أنا مجرد إني باعمل copy & paste
وشكرت جزيلا ليكي
وندعوا الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا
اللهم آمين

----------


## ابن البلد

مشكورة طعمه الغاليه  ::

----------


## te3mah

الشكر لله يا ابن البلد
وجزاك الله كل خير  ::

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء الخامس : الزمــــــان >>

لا شيء يبعث على الحيرة أكثر من هذه الكلمة المبهمة الغامضة ... الزمان ... ما هو الزمان ؟
هناك زمان نتداوله في معاملاتنا ونعبر عنه بالساعة واليوم والشهر ، وهناك زمان نفساني داخلي يشعر به كل منا في دخيلة نفسه ... والزمان الخارجي الذي نتداوله زمان مشترك ، نتحرك فيه كما يتحرك غيرنا ، نحن فيه مجرد حادثة من ملايين الحوادث ، ومرجعنا فيه تقويم خارجي أو نتيجة حائط .

أما الزمان الداخلي فهو زمن خاص ، لا يقبل القياس ، لأنه لا مرجع له سوى صاحبه ... وصاحبه يختلف في تقديره ... فهو يشعر به شعورا غير متجانس ... لا توجد لحظة فيه تساوي اللحظة الأخرى ، فهناك اللحظة المشرقة المليئة بالنشوة وهناك السنوات الطويلة الفارغة التي تمر رتيبة خاوية كأنها عدم ، وهو زمن متصل في ديمومة شعورية وكأنه حضور أبدي ، الماضي فيه يوجد كذكرى في الحاضر والمستقبل يولد كتطلع وتشوّف في الحاضر .

اللحظة الحاضرة هي كل شيء ، ونحن ننتقل من لحظة حاضرة إلى لحظة حاضرة ، ولا ننتقل من ماضٍ إلى حاضر إلى مستقبل ... نحن نعيش في حضور مستمر ، نعيش شاخصين باستمرار إلى سيال من الحوادث ينهال أمام حواسنا ولا نعرف في هذا الزمن الداخلي سوى " الآن " ... ننتقل من آن إلى آن ، ولا يبدو انقطاع النوم في هذه الآنات إلا كانقطاع وهمي ، ما يلبث أن تصله اليقظة .

هذا الزمن الذاتي النفسي ليس هو الزمن الذي يقصده أينشتاين في نظريته النسبية ... إنه زمن الفلاسفة الوجوديين وهم يسمونه الزمن الجودي ، ولكنه ليس زمن أينشتاين ، أما زمن أينشتاين فهو الزمن الخارجي الموضوعي ... الزمن الذي نشترك فيه كأحداث ضمن الأحداث اللانهائية التي تجري في الكون ، الزمن الذي نتحرك بداخله وتتحرك الشمس بداخله وتتحرك كافة النجوم والكواكب بداخله .

وهو زمن له معادل موضوعي في نور النهار ، وانحراف الظل وظلمة الليل وحركات النجوم ... وهو الزمن الذي نتفاهم من خلاله ونأخذ المواعيد ونرتبط بالعقود ونتعهد بالالتزامات .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

يا سلام يا إيمان هانم لو تقدري بقه 
تكتبي لنا 
رحلتي بين الشك واليقين 
بس عارفه لو حد في المنتدي قعد يقولي حرام وحلال بقه في الكتاب ده هعملكوا جنايه 


علي العموم مش هقولك يا كميله يا قمورة ولا حاجه بس هقولك توقيعك الجديد رائع طعم أوي ههههههههههه 

معندكيش مثلث جبنه سلف وحياتك  ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## te3mah

الجبنة مش للسلف يا ابن البلد
وانت ابن بلد والمفروض بتفهم في الأصول p:
جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يسهل وألخصلك الكتاب اللي انت عاوزه إن شاء الله

----------


## te3mah

ماذا يقول أينشتاين في هذا الزمان ؟ ... إنه يتناوله في نظريته النسبية بنفس الطريقة التي يتناول بها المكان ... المكان المطلق في النظرية النسبية لا وجود له ، المكان الحقيقي هو مقدار متغير يدل على وضع جسم بالنسبة لآخر ، ولأن الأجسام كلها متحركة فالمكان يصبح مرتبطا بالزمان بالضرورة ... وفي تحديد وضع أي جسم يلزم أن نقول أنه موجود في المكان كذا في الوقت كذا لأنه في حركة دائمة .

وبهذا ينقلنا أينشتاين في نظريته إلى الزمان ليشرح هذه الرابطة الوثيقة بين الزمان والمكان ، فيقول إنه حتى الزمان بالتعبير الدارج عبارة عن تعبير عن انتقالات رمزية في المكان ... الزمن المعروف بالساعة واليوم والشهر والسنة ما هو إلا مصطلحات ترمز إلى دوران الأرض حول نفسها وحول الشمس أو بشكل آخر (مصطلحات لأوضاع مختلفة في المكان) ، حتى الساعة التي نحملها في معصمنا عبارة عن انتقالات في المكان (انتقالات عقرب على ميناء دائري من رقم إلى رقم) ، الزمان والمكان متصلان في حقيقة واحدة .

وينتقل بعد هذا إلى النقطة الثانية فيقول : إن كل الساعات التي نستخدمها على الأرض مضبوطة على النظام الشمسي ... لكن النظام الشمسي ليس هو النظام الوحيد في الكون ، فلا يمكن أن نفرض تقويمها الزمني على الكون ونعتبر الكميات التي نقيس بها كميات مطلقة ... فالإنسان الذي يسكن عطارد مثلا سوف يجد للزمن دلالات مختلفة ، إذ أن عطارد يدور حول نفسه في 88 يوم وهو في هذه المدة نفسها يكون قد دار أيضا حول الشمس ... ومعنى هذا أن طول اليوم العطاردي يساوي طول السنة العطاردية ... وهو تقويم يختلف تماما عن تقويمنا ، وبذلك يكون الزمن مقدارا لا معنى له إذا لم ينسب إلى النظام الذي اشتق منه .

ولا يمكن أن نفرض كلمة مثل (الآن) على الكون كله ... فهي أولا كلمة ذاتية نفسية ، وحتى إذا اقتصرنا على معناها الموضوعي وهو تواقت حدثين وحدوثهما في ذات اللحظة فإن هذا التواقت لا يمكن أن يحدث بين أنظمة مختلفة لا اتصال بينها ، ويشرح أينشتاين هذه النقطة وهي من أعمق تطبيقات النسبية وأكثرها غموضا فيقول : إن متكلما من نيويورك يمكن أن يخاطب في التليفون متكلما آخر في لندن ويكون الأول يتحدث في ساعة الغروب بينما الآخر في منتصف الليل ، ومع ذلك يمكن لنا أن نجزم بتواقت الحدثين وحدوثهما معا في ذات اللحظة ، والسبب أن الحدثين يحدثان معا على أرض واحدة خاضعة لتقويم واحد هو التقويم الشمسي ، ومن الممكن استنباط فروق التوقيت ورد هذه الآنية (الحدوث في آن واحد) إلى مرجعها ... وهو النظام الواحد .

أما القول بأنه يمكن أن يحدث على الأرض وعلى كوكبة الجبار مثلا أحداث متواقتة في آن واحد فهو أمر مستحيل ، لأنها أنظمة مختلفة لا اتصال بينها ، والاتصال الوحيد وهو الضوء الذي يأخذ آلاف السنين لينتقل من واحد من هذه الأنظمة إلى الآخر ... ونحن حينما نرى أحد هذه النجوم ويخيل إلينا أننا نراه (الآن) نحن في الحقيقة نراه عن طريق الضوء الذي ارتحل عنه منذ آلاف السنين ليصلنا ... نحن في الواقع نرى ماضيه ويخيل إلينا أننا حاضره ، وقد يكون في الحاضر قد انفجر واختفى أو ارتحل بعيدا خارج نطاق رؤيتنا ، وما نراه في الواقع إشارة إلى ماضٍ لم يعد له وجود بالمرة .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

:196: عنيا 
يارب يا مسهل

----------


## te3mah

لابد أولا لكي نجزم بالــ (آنية) من أن نعرف العلاقات بين الحوادث والمجاميع الكونية ، ونعرف نسبية كل مقدار موجود في إحدى المجاميع إلى المقادير الموجودة في المجاميع الأخرى ، ولا بد من وجود وسيلة اتصال حاسمة تنقلنا عبر الأبعاد الفلكية الشاسعة ... ولكن للأسف أسرع وسيلة مواصلات كونية إلى الآن هي الضوء وسرعته (186284 ميل/ثانية) وهذه السرعة تمثل حدود معلوماتنا والسقف الذي ينتهي عنده المعادلات والرياضيات النسبية الممكنة .

ويعود أينشتاين فيشرح هذا الكلام بتجربة خيالية ، إنه يتصور شخصا جالسا على رصيف محطة في منتصف مسافة بين نقطتين (أ ، ب) على شريط سكة حديد يجري عليه القطار ، ويتخيل أن ضربتين من البرق حدثتا في نفس الوقت وأنهما سقطتا على القضيب عند ( أ ) وعند ( ب ) ، وأن الشخص الجالس على الرصيف يراقب العملية مزودا بمرايا عاكسة ، سوف يرى ضربتي البرق في وقت واحد فعلا ... فإذا حدث وجاء قطار سريع متجها من ( ب ) إلى ( أ ) وكان على القطار شخص آخر مزود بمرايا عاكسة ليلاحظ ما يجري فهل يلاحظ أن ضربتي البرق حدثتا في وقت واحد في اللحظة التي يصبح فيها محاذيا للملاحظ على الرصيف ؟

وليقرب أينشتاين المثل إلى الذهن يفترض أن القطار يسير بسرعة الضوء فعلا ومعنى هذا أن ضربة البرق ( ب ) التي تركها خلفه لن تلحق به لأنه يسير بنفس سرعة موجة الضوء وهو لهذا لن يرى إلا ضربة البرق ( أ ) ... فلو كانت سرعة القطار أقل من سرعة الضوء فإن ضربة البرق ( ب ) سوف لحق به متأخرة بينما سيشاهد ضربة البرق ( أ ) قبلها ... وبذلك لن يرى الحدثين متواقتين في آن واحد ، بينما يراهما الملاحظ على الرصيف متواقتين في آن واحد .

وبهذا التناقض يشرح لنا أعمق ما في نظريته ... ما يسميه بـ (نسبية الوقت الواحد) وكيف أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أ، يطلق كلمة الآن على الكون وإنما يمكن أن يطلقها على نظامه الزمني ، لأن كل مجموعة من الأجسام لها زمانها الخاص ومرجعها الخاص ... فإذا حدث وكانت هناك مجموعتان متحركتان .. كما في يجربة الملاحظ المتحرك على القطار والملاحظ الواقف على الرصيف .. فإننا نقع في التناقض إذا حاولنا المساواة بين الإثنين .

والنتيجة الهامة التي يخرج بها أينشتاين من هذه التجربة أن الزمان مقدار متغير في الكون ... وأنه لا يوجد زمن واحد للكون كله ممتد من مبدأ الوجود والخليقة إلى الآن ، وإنما يوجد عديد من الأزمان كلها مقادير متغيرة لا يمكن نسبتها إلى بعضها إلا بالرجوع إلى أنظمتها واكتشاف علاقة حوادثها بعضها بالبعض وتحقيق الاتصال بينها ... وهذا مستحيل لسبب بسيط أن أسرع المواصلات الكونية وهي الضوء لا تستطيع أن تحقق تواقتا بين أطرافه .

والنتيجة الثانية التي يخرج بها أنه بما أن سرعة الضوء هي الثابت الكوني الوحيد فينبغي تعديل الكميات التي نعبر بها عن الزمان والمكان في كل معادلاتنا لتتفق مع هذه الحقيقة الأساسية ... ومن الآن فصاعدا يصبح الزمان مقدارا متغيرا والمكان مقدارا متغيرا ... وهذا يلقي بنا إلى نتائج مدهشة .

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء السادس ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء السادس : نتائج مدهشة >>

وصلنا من الحلقات السابقة إلى أن الزمن مقدار متغير يتوقف على المجموعة المتحركة التي يشتق منها ، وأن كل زمن له مرجع هو حركة الجسم وحركة المجموعة التي يستنبط منها أساس تقويمه الزمني ... فإذا حدث وتغيرت حركة الجسم فإنه ينبغي أن يتغير زمنه ، وبما أن الحد الأقصى لسرعة الحركة هو سرعة الضوء (186284 ميل/ثانية) فهذا الرقم يمثل حدود معرفتنا .

وما يُقال عن الزمان يقال عن المكان ، ويضرب أينشتاين مثلا بسيطا لهذا الكلام فيقول : إننا إذا تصورنا ساعة ملصقة بجسم متحرك ، فإن هذه الساعة لا بد أن تسير بسرعة أخرى مختلفة عن سرعة ساعة ملصقة بجسم ساكن كالجدار مثلا ، وبالمثل فإن مسطرة تتحرك في الفضاء لا بد أن يتغير طولها تبعا لحركتها ... وعلى وجه الدقة فإن الساعة الملصقة بجسم متحرك تتأخر في الوقت كلما زادت سرعة الجسم حتى تبلغ سرعة الجسم سرعة الضوء فتتوقف تماما ، والشخص الذي يصاحب الساعة في حركتها لا يدرك هذه التغيرات وإنما يدركها الشخص الذي يلاحظها من مكان ساكن ، وبالمثل تنكمش المسطرة في اتجاه حركتها كلما زادت هذه الحركة حتى يتحول طول المسطرة إلى صفر حينما تبلغ سرعة الضوء .

والتفسير بسيط ... إن الساعة التي تسير بسرعة الضوء لن يصل إلينا الشعاع القادم منها ، فهي بالنسبة لنا ستبدو متوقفة عند أوضاع العقارب التي شاهدناها بها أول مرة ... فإذا كانت تسير بسرعة عالية لكن أقل من سرعة الضوء فإن رؤيتنا للتغيرات على وجهها ستبدو دائما متخلفة ... وسنشعر أنها تؤخر ... وبالمثل مسطرة تتحرك بسرعة الضوء فإننا لن نرى منها إلا نقطة ... إلا طول مقداره صفر ... فإذا كانت حركتها سريعة ولكن أقل من سرعة الضوء فإنها ستبدو أقل طولا مما هي عليه ، أما بالنسبة للمسافر بهذه السرعة العالية فإنه لن يلاحظ أي تغير ... إن دقات قلبه سوف تبطيء ولكن ساعة يده سوف تؤخر ... وهو لهذا لن يلاحظ أي تغير في سرعة قلبه ... ولكن الذي يلاحظه من على الأرض بتليسكوب مثلا سوف يكتشف أنه يكبر ببطء .

ولو قدر لواحد أن يسافر بصاروخ سرعته (167000 ميل/ثانية) ليقضي في سفريته عشر سنوات ... فإنه حينما يعود إلى الأرض سوف يكتشف أنه كبر في العمر خمس سنوات فقط ، إنه يكبر ببطء لأن الزمن في السرعات العالية يبطيء من إيقاعه لتصبح العشر سنوات خمس سنوات ... أما إذا انطلق بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء ولمسافة أكبر كأن يطير في صاروخ إلى سديم أندروميدا وبسرعة خرافية بحيث يطوي هذه المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء في مليون سنة يطويها ذهابا وإيابا إلى الأرض في 55 سنة ... فماذا يجد ؟ ... إنه يجد أن الأرض قد مضى عليها ثلاثة ملايين سنة في غيابه ... لقد أبطأ به زمنه وكاد يتوقف بينما ملايين السنين تطوى على الأرض .

وهو مجرد افتراض بالطبع لأنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يتحرك بسرعة الضوء أو يتجاوزها ... ومستحيل على جسم مادي أن يخترق حاجز الضوء .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

::  
شكرا

----------


## te3mah

إذا تصورنا فرضا أن هذه المعجزة حدثت فإن نكتة أخرى سوف تكون بانتظار هذا المسافر العجيب ... فإنه إذا اخترق حاجز الضوء سوف يخترق حاجز الزمن في نفس اللحظة ، فيبرح الأرض اليوم ليعود إليها بالأمس بدلا من الغد ... سوف يتحول إلى مسافر في الزمن في الماضي ... فيسافر اليوم ويعود البارحة ... فيعثر على نفسه حينما كان في ذلك اليوم الماضي ، وتتواجد منه نسختان لأول مرة في آن واحد ... ويلتقي هو اليوم بنفسه وتوأمه البارحة ... وهي ألغاز وأحاجي تبدو كالهذيان وتخرق كل ماهو مألوف ، ولكن علماء الرياضيات لا ينظرون إلى المألوف ولا يستمدون علومهم من المألوف ... وإنما يعيشون في المعادلات والحسابات والفروض ، والفيصل والحكم عندهم هي الأرقام .

ونحن لا نتصور كيف يمكن أن يبطيء إيقاع الزمن نتيجة الحركة ، ولا نتصور كيف تتقلص أبعاد المكان بالحركة ، والسبب هو التعود والأحاسيس المألوفة ، فلم يحدث أن رأينا ساعة تؤخر لمجرد أنها مثبتة في قطار متحرك مثلا ... ولم يحدث أن رأينا مسطرة تنكمش في اتجاه حركتها ... والسبب أن السرعات الأرضية كلها بما فيها سرعة الطائرات والصواريخ هي سرعات صغيرة جدا بالنسبة لسرعة الضوء ، وبالتالي تكون التغيرات في الزمان وفي المقاييس المترية طفيفة جدا جدا جدا ... ولا يمكن إدراكها بالحواس .

فإذا أضفنا لهذا أن علم الطبيعة الكلاسيكية قد علمنا منذ الصغر أن الأجسام المتحركة تحافظ على أطوالها سواء في الحركة أو السكون ، وأن الساعة تحافظ على انضباطها سواء كانت متحركة أو ساكنة ... فالنتيجة أننا نعيش سجناء ... أسرى لآراء خاطئة وأحاسيس خاطئة ... تعمقت جذورها فينا يوما بعد يوم نتيجة الألفة .

والعالم العظيم والمكتشف العبقري هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يمزق أستار هذه الألفة ، ويأخذ بيدنا إلى حقيقة جديدة ... وهذا هو ما فعله أينشتاين والنتيجة هي الدهشة وعدم التصديق ... لأن الحقيقة تصدم حواسنا ... ومن حسن الحظ أن العلم لم يتوقف عند مجرد الأمثلة الخيالية وإنما استطاع أن يقدم دليلا ملموسا على صدق النسبية .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

تعرفي يا أيمان والله بجد أنا قريت كتب مصطفي محمود كلها تقريبا 
و قريت الكتاب النسبيه طبعا 
لكن برضك 
لا أكف عن قرائته مرة اخري عندما تكتبينه 
طبعا مش لانك بتكتبيه بطريقه مختلفه  ::  ولكن لان كلام مصطفي محمود يعني فكر رهيب 

والله أنا بموت في كتباته 

و أشكرك جزيلا علي طرحك هذا الموضوع 
تحياتي
 ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن البلد
ود/ مصطفى محمود لا يختلف عليه إثنان
وربنا يسهل وألخص كتاب جديد ليه إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يخليكي يا رب  ::  
و تلخصي علي قد ما تقدري  ::  
تحياتي لك :143:

----------


## te3mah

استطاع (إيفز) سنة 1936م أن يثبت أن ذرة الأيدروجين المشع المنطلقة بسرعة عالية تطلق أشعة ترددها أقل من الذرات الساكنة ، أو بشكل آخر أن الزمن فيها أبطأ ... فتردد الموجة هو ذبذبتها في الزمن ، وحينما نقول أن تردد الموجة يقل مع الحركة فإنه يكون مثل قولنا إن عقرب الساعة يتحرك على مينائها بطريقة أبطأ وأن زمانها يتأخر ... وهكذا أمكن لأينشتاين أن يثبت قصور رياضيات (نيوتن) وعدم كفايتها في حساب السرعات والأبعاد الكبيرة في الكون الشاسع ، وأثبت (ماكس بلانك) بالمثل قصور رياضيات الضوء الكلاسيكية وعدم كفايتها في حساب العلاقات الدقيقة بين الأبعاد الصغيرة جدا في الذرة والفوتون ... وكانت النتيجة هي النظرية النسبية كمحاولة لشرح ظواهر الكون الكبير ومعرفة علاقاته ... والنظرية الكمية كمحاولة لشرح ظواهر عالم الذرة الصغيرة ومعرفة علاقاتها .

ولكن بين النظريتين فجوة ... ولا بد من محاولة ثالثة لربط النظريتين بقانون واحد ومعادلات واحدة حتى يتم ربط الكون كله في إطار من قانون واحد ... فأينشتاين عنده نظرية لا يريد أن يتزحزح عنها : إن الكون بسيط برغم تعدده ...
وأكثر من هذا هو مؤمن بالمعنى التقليدي للمؤمنين ... فهو يعتقد في وجود إله ويعتقد أن الكون متسق ومنسجم وأنه آية من آيات النظام وأنه يمكن تعقله ، وهو يرفض فكرة أن الكون فوضى ويرفض فكرة الاتفاق والصدفة والعشوائية .

وإذا عدنا للأساس الذي يبني عليه أينشتاين وحدة القوانين الطبيعية فإننا نرى أن أساسها عنده هو الضوء ، فالضوء بسرعته الثابتة الواحدة خلال رحلته الأبدية في أطراف الكون يضم أشتات الكون تحت لواء قوانين واحدة ، وفي نفس الوقت يزود الرياضيات بأحد الثوابت النادرة التي يمكن أن تعتمد عليها ... إن (186284 ميل/ثانية) هو ثابت مطلق لا يتغير مقداره في أي طرف من أرجاء الكون .

وبما أنه يربط جميع المجموعات المتحركة وينتقل بينها دون أن يتغير فلا بد أن هناك قاسما مشتركا أعظم لكل القوانين المختلفة التي تحكم هذه المجموعات ، هناك أمل إذن والطريق مفتوح ... وإذا عدنا إلى مثل الساعة المتحركة والمسطرة المتحركة ، نجد أنها مستحيلات فرضية بالطبع ... لأن سرعة الضوء حد أقصى لا يمكن لأي جسم أن يبلغها ، فهي قاصرة على الضوء ذاته .

ولكن أينشتاين يمعن في الافتراض ، فيبحث في صفة ثالثة غير زمان الجسم ومكانه ... هي كتلته ... ويتساءل : ماذا يحدث لكتلة جسم منطلق بسرعة عالية تقترب من سرعة الضوء ؟!!!

وللحديث بقية في الجزء السابع ...  ::

----------


## تامر

الاخت العزيزه طعمه
اشكركِ على هذا الاختيار الجميل
فانا من اشد المعجبين بكتب الدكتور مصطفى محمود
وكنت قد قرأت له هذا الكتاب من فتره كبيره وفهمت منه النظريه النسبيه
فشكرا لكِ على تذكيركِ لنا بما قد نكون قد نسيناه

----------


## ابن البلد

:;): 
شكرا يا إيمان  ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا أخي تامر  :: 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي ابن البلد  ::

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء السابع : الكتلــــة >>

والنتيجة هي مفاجأة أكثر إدهاشا من كل المفاجآت السابقة ... الكتلة مرادفة للوزن في لغة الكلام العادي ، والذين يذكرون بعض المعلومات التي أخذوها في كتب الطبيعة يعلمون أن للكتلة تعريفا مختلفا ... فهي " خاصية مقاومة الحركة " ... هكذا يسميها الفقهاء ... ولقد تعلمنا من هؤلاء الفقهاء أن الكتلة كمٌ ثابت وأنها لا تتأثر بحركة الجسم أو بسكونه ، فهي صفة جوهرية فيه ، ولكن أينشتاين الذي قلب وجه الفقه الطبيعي أثبت أن الكتلة نسبية مثل الزمان والمكان ... وأنها مقدار متغير وأنها تتغير بحركة الجسم ... كلما ازدادت سرعة الجسم كلما ازدادت كتلته ، ولا تبدو هذه الفروق في السرعات الصغيرة المألوفة حولنا ولهذا تفوتنا فلا نلاحظها ... ولكنها في السرعات العالية التي تقترب من سرعة الضوء تصبح فروقا هائلة ، حتى إذا بلغت سرعة الجسم مثل سرعة الضوء فإن كتلته تصبح لا نهائية ... وبالتالي تصبح مقاومته للحركة لا نهائية وبالتالي يتوقف ، وهذه فرضية مستحيلة طبعا لأنه لا يوجد جسم يمكنه أن يتحرك بسرعة الضوء .

واستطاع أينشتاين أن يقدم المعادلة الدقيقة التي تبين العلاقة بين كتلة الجسم وسرعته .... (ونظرا لعدم قدرتي على كتابتها كمعادلة رياضية هنا فسوف أذكرها بالعلاقات) ...
كتلة الجسم وهو متحرك (ك1) = كتلة الجسم وهو ساكن (ك) مقسومة على الجذر التربيعي للواحد ناقص مكعب سرعة الجسم (ع3) مقسومة على مكعب سرعة الضوء (ص3) .
والذين يذكرون أوليات علم الجبر يعلمون أن سرعة الجسم حينما تكون مقاديرها صغيرة لا تؤثر بكثير في المعادلة ، ولكن حينما تقترب سرعة الجسم من سرعة الضوء فإن النتيجة تتضخم بشكل هائل وتصبح قيمة الجذر التربيعي أقرب إلى الصفر ، وتصبح الكتلة الجديدة مقسومة على الصفر أي لا نهائية .

ولم تلبث المعامل أن قدمت لنا التجربة الملموسة التي تثبت صدق هذه المعادلة ، وبهذا خرجت بها من حيز الافتراضات الجبرية إلى حيز الحقائق العلمية المعترف بها .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

أثبتت التجارب أن القذائف المشعة التي تطلقها مادة الراديوم واليورانيوم (وهي دقائق مادية متناهية في الصغر تنطلق بسرعة قريبة من سرعة الضوء) تزداد كتلتها بما يتفق مع حسابات أينشتاين ، وخطا أينشتاين خطوة أخرى في تفكيره النظري قائلا : إنه مادام الجسم يكتسب مزيدا من الكتلة حينما يكتسب مزيدا من الحركة ، وبما أن الحركة شكل من أشكال الطاقة ، فإن معنى هذا أن الجسم حينما يكتسب طاقة يكتسب في نفس الوقت كتلة ... أي أن الطاقة يمكن أن تتحول إلى كتلة ، والكتلة ممكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة .

وما لبث أن قدم المعادلة التاريخية لهذه العلاقة بين الطاقة والكتلة ... وهي المعادلة التي صُنعت القنبلة الذرية على أساسها :
ط = ك × ص2 .... أو أن الطاقة المتحصلة من كتلة معينة تساوي حاصل ضرب هذه الكتلة بالجرام في مربع سرعة الضوء بالسنتيمتر/ثانية .
ويلاحظ هنا أن الطاقة الناتجة من تفجير جرام واحد كمية هائلة جدا وأنها يمكن أن تحق مدينة أو تزود مديرية كاملة بالوقود لمدة عام .

فإذا أردنا أن نحسب كمية الكتلة المتحصلة من تركيز كمية الطاقة فإن المعادلة تكون أن الكتلة تساوي الطاقة مقسومة على مربع سرعة الضوء بالسنتيمتر/ثانية ... أي مقدار ضئيل جدا ، والمعادلة تفسر لنا السر في أزلية هذا الكون وقدمه ، السر في أن هذا العدد الهائل من النجوم مضت عليها آماد طويلة من بلايين السنين وهي تشع نورا وطاقة وحرارة ، ولم تبد عليها مخايل الفناء بعد .

والسر هو أن النجوم تحترق بطريقة أخرى غير احتراق الكبريت ، فالكبريت يشتعل بطريقة كميائية والنار التي تخرج منه هي حرارة اتحاد عناصر بعضها ببعض ، الكبريت لا يفنى وإنما يتحول إلى مركبات أخرى هي الدخان ... أما احتراق الشمس والنجوم فإنه احتراق فناء ... ذرات الشمس والنجوم تتحطم وتتدفق شعاعا في كل أقطار الكون ، وهذا النوع من الاحتراق النووي بطيء جدا ، لأن القليل جدا جدا من المادة يملأ الفضاء بالكثير جدا جدا من الطاقة ... فالنجوم تخسر قليلا جدا من مادتها كل يوم ، وهذا سر عمرها الطويل الأزلي ، ولو كانت الشمس تحترق بالطريقة التي يحترق بها الكبريت لانطفأت في لحظة ولتحولت الأرض إلى صقيع وانقرض ما عليها من صنوف الحياة .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

ولقد كان انفجار قنبلة هيروشيما واختراع القنبلة الهيدروجينية بعد ذلك ثم قنبلة النيوترون بداية تح رهيب في عالم الطاقة ... لقد سلم أينشتاين مفاتيح جهنم للعلماء ، وللساسة المخبولين وللمجانين من هواة الحروب بهذه المعادلة البسيطة ، وأصبح ممكنا بالحساب والأرقام معرفة كمية المادة اللازمة لنسف دولة وإفناء شعب ... وهي في العادة قليل من جرامات اليورانيوم والماء الثقيل والكوبالت ... أقل مما يملأ قبضة اليد ، وانفتح في نفس الوقت باب لبحوث الفضاء ... وأصبح السفر في صواريخ هائلة تنطلق بسرعة خارقة وتخرج من جاذبية الأرض ممكنا نتيجة اختراع صنوف جديدة من الوقود الذري .

لكن أهم هذه التطبيقات العملية كانت هناك نتيجة نظرية خطيرة ترتبت على هذه الخطوة : أن الحاجز بين المادة والطاقة قد سقط نهائيا وأصبحت المادة هي الطاقة والطاقة هي المادة ... لا فرق بين الصوت والضوء والحرارة والحركة والمغناطيسية والكهرباء ، وبين المادة الخاملة التي لا يخرج منها صوت ولا تندّ عنها حركة ... فالمادة هي كل هذه الظواهر مختزنة ومركزة ... المادة هي الحركة مضغوطة ومحبوسة .

المادة ليست مادة ... إنها حركة ، ما الفرق بين أن نقول ذلك وبين أن نقول إنها روح ؟ ... الروح تعبير صوفي نقصد به الفاعلية الخالصة التي بلا جسد ، والمادة اتضح أنها فاعلية خالصة (حركة) وأن جسمها الملموس وهم من أوهام الحواس ... الألفاظ تختلط ببعضها وكل شيء جائز ، ومنذ اللحظة التي حطم فيها أينشتاين السد الوهمي بين المادة والطاقة انهار كل يقين حسي ملموس ، وتحولت الدنيا إلى خواء مشحون بطاقة غير مرئية ... مرة يسميها العلم موجات مغناطيسية كهربائية ، ومرة يسميها أشعة كونية ، ومرة يسميها أشعة إكس ومرة يسميها جزيئات بيتا ، ومرة يسميها أشعة جاما ... وأغلبها أشياء تقتل في الظلام دون أن تدركها الحواس ، وهذه الأشياء هي نفسها المادة الساذجة الخاملة التي نتداولها بين أيدينا كل يوم .

وسط هذا التشويش والغموض وجدت بعض المعضلات العلمية تفسيرها ، المشكلة التي أثارها (ماكس بلانك) : هل طبيعة الضوء ذرية أو موجية ؟ ... مثل هذا الازدواج أصبح طبيعيا فالضوء مادة وفي نفس الوقت طاقة ، ولا بد أن يحمل أثر هذه الطبيعة المزدوجة ... وهي ازدواج وليس تناقضا ، لأن الذرة ليست شكلا ثابتا وحيدا للمادة وإنما هي في ذات الوقت يمكن أن تتبعثر أمواجا .

ماذا يقول لنا أينشتاين بعد ذلك ؟
لقد أثبت نسبية الزمان ونسبية المكان ونسبية الكتلة ... ثم كشف عن الكتلة فإذا بها خواء اسمه الحركة .

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء الثامن ...  ::

----------


## جهـــJeHaDـــاد

تعرفي ياطعمه ان في نظريه غير منشوره لاينشتاين اسمها نظرية المجال الموحد للطاقه اللي اثبتها سنه 1953 بتجربه عسكري اسمها تجربه فلادلفيا
اينشتاين اثبت ان الكون والماده ماهي الا طاقة وان وجودنا ماهو الال تركيز عالي لمجال معين للطاقه ادي لتوليد جسيمات المادة :: 
كملي وبعدين انا احكيلك عن المجال الموحد طالما مهتمه بالفيزياء ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا جهاد
بس أنا يعني مش مهتمة قوي بالفيزياء
للأسف كانت أسوء درجة في شهادتي في الثانوية العامة 32 من 50  ::(: 
بس الحمد لله نجحنا

واللي أنا اقصده إن النظرية النسبية في حد ذاتها لفتت انتباهي
علشان كده حبيت أقرأ عنها
وعجبني الكتاب ده جدا لمصطفى محمود

وطبعا في انتظار نظرية المجال الموحد
واضح إنها شيقة وملفتة للنظر زي النسبية

وشكرا  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

طعمه الطعمه  ::  شكرا جزيلا  :: 

أ/ جهاد 
انا منتظر النظرية انا كمان  ::  
تحياتي للجميع :100:

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء الثامن : الحركة المطلقة >>


أنكر أينشتاين في نظريته إمكان الحركة المطلقة ... فمن المستحيل أن نعرف أن جسما ما في حالة حركة أو في حالة سكون إلا بالرجوع إلى جسم آخر ، وتاريخنا مع الأرض يؤكد كلام أينشتاين ... لقد ظللنا نعتقد قرونا طويلة بأن الأرض ساكنة حتى اكتشفنا حركتها عن طريق رصد النجوم والكواكب حولها ... ولو أن الأرض كانت تدور وحدها في فضاء الكون لما أمكن على الإطلاق معرفة حركتها من سكونها ، لانعدام أي مرجع نقيس به ولكان من المؤكد أننا سوف نظل جاهلين بحالنا .

وكان هناك استثناء واحدا ... أن تبطيء الأرض في حركتها فجأة أو تسرع فجأة أو تضطرب حركتها ... فندرك عن طريق تثاقل أجسامنا وقصورنا الذاتي أننا على جسم متحرك ، شأننا شأن راكب الطائرة الذي يستطيع أن يكشف حركتها دون الحاجة إلى أن يطل من النافذة أو يرجع إلى مرجع خارجي بمجرد أن تغير الطائرة من سرعتها أو اتجاهها أو ارتفاعها ... وكان معنى هذا الاستثناء أن الحركة يمكن أن تكون مطلقة إذا كانت غير منتظمة ، فهي في هذه الحالة يمكن إدراكها بالرجوع إلى ذاتها وبدون حاجة إلى مرجع خارجي .

ولهذا وضع أينشتاين نظريته الأولى " النسبية الخاصة " وقصرها على الأجسام التي تتحرك بحركة منتظمة ... وقال فيها : إن قوانين الكون واحدة لكل الأجسام التي تتحرك بحركة منتظمة ... ولكن هذا الشذوذ في القاعدة ظل يؤرق باله ، فهو لا يعتقد في كون معقد وإنما يؤمن بكون بسيط ... ويرى أن البساطة أعمق من التعقيد ، وأن تعدد القوانين وتناقضها في كون واحد يدل على عقل رياضي سطحي عاجز عن إدراك الحقيقة .

وبعد سنوات من التفكير والحساب وإعادة النظر قدم نظريته الجريئة في " النسبية العامة " التي أعلن فيها أن : قوانين الكون واحدة لكل الأجسام بصرف النظر عن حالات حركتها ... وبذلك عاد فأكد رفضه لكل ما هو مطلق ، حتى الاستثناء الواحد ، الحركة الغير منتظمة ... هي الأخرى أصبحت نسبية لا يمكن الجزم بها بدون مرجع خارجي .

وللحديث بقية ...   ::

----------


## te3mah

ولتقريب هذا الإشكال الجديد إلى الذهن تخيل أينشتاين أرجوحة مربوطة بحبال إلى عمود رأسي ... وأن هذه الأرجوحة تدور حول العمود ، وهذه الأرجوحة مغلقة تماما والجالس بداخلها لا يرى ما يدور خارجها ، وهي موجودة في الفضاء بعيدا عن أي جاذبية ... ماذا سوف يحدث لعدد من العلماء جالسين في تلك الأرجوحة ؟! ... "إنهم سوف يلاحظون أن أجسامهم تتثاقل دائما نحو أرضية الأرجوحة ، وأنهم إلى ألقوا بأي شيء فإنه يسقط دائما نحو الأرضية وإذا قفزوا من أماكنهم فإنهم سوف يقعون دائما نحو الأرضية ، وسوف يكون تعليلهم لهذه الظاهرة أن هناك قوى جاذبية في هذه الأرضية ... وهم لن يفطنوا إلى أن الأرضية هي الجدار الخارجي لأرجوحتهم نظرا لأن الحواس تقرن دائما أي تثاقل بأنه اتجاه إلى تحت ، وهو شبيه لما يحدث لنا على الأرض فنحن أثناء دوران الأرض تكون رؤوسنا إلى أسفل وأقدامنا إلى أعلى ومع ذلك يخيل إلينا العكس نتيجة الإحساس بالتثاقل الناتج عن الجاذبية ... وهكذا سوف تكون جميع حسابات هؤلاء العلماء مؤكدة بأنهم خاضعون لقوى الجاذبية .

ولكن من يلاحظ هذه الأرجوحة من الخارج سوف يخطّيء كل حساباتهم ... وسوف يرى أنهم خاضعون للقصور الذاتي المعروف باسم القوة الطاردة المركزية ، وهي القوة التي تطرد الأجسام المتحركة في دائرة إلى خارج الدائرة ... ومعنى هذا أن هناك إمكانية للخلط دائما بين الحركة الناتجة من الجاذبية والحركة الناتجة من القصور الذاتي ، وأنه لا يمكن التفرقة بين الإثنين بدون مرجع خارجي .

فإذا عدنا إلى الإشكال الأول وهو إشكال الحركة غير المنتظمة وتخيلنا أن الأرض التي تسير وحدها في الفضاء ... وتخيلنا الاستثناء الذي ترتب عليه إدراكنا لهذه الحركة وهو أن تبطيء أو تسرع ... أو تضطرب في حركتها ... فإن هذا الاستثناء لا يكون دلالة على أن حركتنا مطلقة ، إذ أن الخلط مازال قائما ... فمن المحتمل أن يكون ما حسبناه حركة أرضية (نتيجة القصور الذاتي) هو في الواقع اضطراب في مجال الجاذبية لنجم بعيد غير مرئي ... مثل ما يحدث في حركة مياه البحر من مد وجزر نتيجة التقلبات في مجال جاذبية القمر .

إن التمييز بين الحركة الناتجة عن القصور الذاتي والحركة الناتجة عن الجاذبية مستحيل بدون مرجع خارجي ، وبذلك لا تكون هناك وسيلة إلى إدراك الحركة المطلقة حتى من خلال الحركة الغير المنتظمة ... وبذلك تصبح نظرية أينشتاين عامة شاملة لكل قوانين الكون لا نظرية خاصة بالأجسام ذات الحركة المنتظمة .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

والبرهان الثاني يأخذه أينشتاين من ظاهرة طبيعية معروفة هي سقوط الأجسام نحو الأرض بسرعة واحدة مهما اختلفت كتلاتها ، كرة من الحديد تسقط نحو الأرض بنفس السرعة التي تسقط بها كرة من الخشب مماثلة لها في الحجم بنفس السرعة التي تسقط بها قنبلة مدفع ... وإذا كانت قطعة من الورق تسقط نحو الأرض ببطء فالسبب أن مسطحها كبير ومقاومة الهواء لسقوطها كبير مما يؤدي إلى هذا البطء في سقوطها ، ولكن لو كورناها تماما فإنها سوف تسقط نحو الأرض بنفس السرعة التي تسقط بها كرة الحديد .

ولقد كانت هذه السرعة الواحدة التي تسقط بها جميع الأجسام مصدر مشكلة عويصة في الطبيعة ... إذ أن هذه الظاهرة هي عكس الظاهرة المعروفة في حركة الأجسام الأفقية ، وتفاوت سرعتها تبعا لكتلتها ، فالقوة التي تدفع كرة صغيرة عدة أميال إلى الأمام لا تكاد تحرك عربة سكة حديد إلا عدة سنتيمترات ... نتيجة أن عربة السكة الحديد تقاوم الحركة بقصورها الذاتي الأكبر بكثير من قصور كرة صغيرة ذات كتلة صغيرة .

وقد حل (نيوتن) هذ الإشكال بقانونه الذي قال فيه إن قوة الجاذبية الواقعة على جسم تزداد كلما ازداد قصوره الذاتي ... والنتيجة أن الأرض تشد الكرة الحديد بقوة أكبر من الكر الخشب ، ولذلك تسقط الكرتان بسرعة واحدة لأنه ولو أن الكرة الحديد قصورها أكبر ومقاومتها للحركة أكبر إلا أن القوة التي تشدها أكبر ... وهذا القانون الذي أعلنه (نيوتن) باسم " تكافؤ الجاذبية والقصور الذاتي " ... هو دليل آخر على إمكانية الخلط بين القوتين .

وللحديث بقية ...   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش يا طعمه اتأخرت بس في القراءه الأسبوع ده 
بارك الله فيكي 


بيقولك مكتوب علي ورق الحلاوه  ::  
تحياتي لك يا أحلي طعمه في المنتدي هههههههههه  :;): 
ده مش غزل علي فكرة  :5: 

لا بجد بجد مجهود رائع والله حاطط أيدي علي قلبي لحسن أحسد الموضوع  ::

----------


## te3mah

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابن البلد على التشجيع والمتابعة  ::

----------


## te3mah

انتهت نظرية أينشتاين الثانية المعروفة بـ (النسبية العامة) إلى نفي معرفة كل ما هو مطلق ... وإلى اعتبار الكون خاضعا لقوانين واحدة برغم اختلاف الحركة في داخله ... وإلى استحالة معرفة الحركة من السكون بدون مرجع خارج عن نطاق الحركة وعن نطاق هذا السكون .

ولكن أينشتاين فتح على نفسه بابا خطيرا من الشك ، فهذا الخلط بين الجاذبية والقصور الذاتي فتح بابا للتساؤل : من أين نعلم إذن أن ما نقيسه على الأرض هو ظواهر لقوة جاذبية ؟ ... لماذا لا تكون ظواهر قصورية ؟ ... إن وجود الجاذبية يصبح أمرا مشكوكا فيه من أساسه ، وعلى أينشتاين أن يملأ هذه الفجوة الرهيبة التي فتحها ، عليه أن يواجه عملاقا اسمه (نيوتن) ويرد عليه .

والإشكال الثاني هو هذا التفكك الذي اعترى الحقيقة على يد النسبية ... فانفطرت إلى كلمات خاوية ، المكان ، والزمان ، والكتلة ... حتى الكتلة انفرطت هي الأخرى فأصبحت حركة ... مجرد خواء ، كيف يعود أينشتاين فيبني من هذا الخواء كونا مأهولا معقولا ملموسا كالكون الذي نراه ؟!! ... كيف يصبح لهذا الكون شكل ؟ ... وأعمدة الشكل وهي الصلابة المادية قد انهارت وتبخرت إلى طاقة وإشعاع غير منظور ؟

إن أينشتاين عمد إلى البساطة فانتهى إلى الغموض ... وهدف إلى الحقيقة فأخذ بيدها إلى هوة من الشك .

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء التاسع ... ::

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء التاسع : البُعد الرابع >>

إذا كنت في البحر وأردت أن تحدد وضعك فأنت في حاجة إلى نسبة هذا الوضع إلى بُعدين هما الطول والعرض ... فأنت عند التقاء خط طول كذا بخط عرض كذا ، أما إذا كنت طائرا في الهواء وأردت أن تحدد موضعك فأنت في حاجة إلى ثلاثة أبعاد ... الطول والعرض وارتفاع لتحدد النقطة التي أنت فيها بالضبط ، وهذه الأبعاد الثلاثة لا تصف لنا حركتك ... لأن وضعك يتغير من لحظة لأخرى على محور رابع غير منظور ولا ملموس هو الزمن .... فإذا أردت أن تعرف حركت كفإن الأبعاد الثلاثة لا تكفي ولا بد أن تضيف إليها بُعدا رابعا هو الزمن فأنت على خط طول كذا وخط عرض كذا في ارتفاع كذا في الوقت كذا .

ولأن كل شيء في الطبيعة في حالة حركة ... فالأبعاد الثلاثة هي حدود غير واقعية للأحداث الطبيعية والحقيقة ليست ثلاثية في أبعادها ولكنها رباعية : إنها المكان والزمان معا في " متصل واحد " "space-time continuum" ، ولكن المكان والزمان يظهران دائما منفصلين في إحساسنا لأننا لا نرى الزمان ولا نمسكه كما نمسك بالأبعاد المكانية الأخرى ، ولا نعرف له معادلا موضوعيا خاصا به كما للمكان ... ومع هذا فاتصال الزمان بالمكان حقيقة ، بدليل أننا إذا أردنا أن نتتبع الزمان فإننا نتتبعه في المكان ... فنترجم النقلات الزمانية بنقلات مكانية ... فنقول وقت الغروب ونقصد انحدار الشمس في المكان بالنسبة للأرض ، ونقول اليوم والشهر والسنة وهي إشارات للأوضاع المكانية التي تحتلها الأرض حول الشمس .

ومع هذا فنحن لا نستطيع أن نتخيل شكلا ذا أربعة أبعاد ، إن هذه التركيبة الخيالية تحدث لنا دوارا ... فكيف يمكن أن يضاف الزمان إلى الأبعاد الثلاثة ليصنع شكلا ذا أبعاد أربعة ؟ ... وماذا تكون صفة هذا الشكل ؟ ... وأينشتاين يقول إننا سجناء حواسنا المحدودة ولهذا نعجز عن رؤية هذه الحقيقة وتصورها .

ولكن الزمان غير منفصل عن المكان وإنما هما نسيج واحد ... وهذا النسيج هو " المجال " الذي تدور فيه كل الحركات الكونية ... وعند كلمة " مجال " نتوقف قليلا فهي كلمة لها عند أينشتاين معنى جديد عميق .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

وللحديث بقيه  :: 
منتظرين علي أحر من الجمر  ::

----------


## te3mah

كلمة المجال هي الكلمة التي يرد بها أينشتاين على نظرية الجاذبية لـ (نيوتن) ، (نيوتن) يقول إن الجاذبية قوة كامنة في الأجسام تجذب بعضها إلى بعض وتؤثر عن بعد ... ولكن أينشتاين يرفض نظرية التأثير عن بعد ، وينكر أن الجاذبية قوة ، ويقول إن الأجسام لا تشد بعضها بعضا ولكنها تخلق حولها مجالا ... كل جسم يحدث اضطرابا في الصفات القياسية للفضاء حوله - كما تحدث السمكة اضطرابا في الماء حولها - ويخلق حوله مجالا (نتيجة التعديلات التي تحدث في الزمان والمكان حوله) ... وكما في المغناطيس يمكن تخطيط هذا المجال عن طريق رش برادة الحديد ، كذلك يمكننا عن طريق الحساب والمعادلات أن نحسب شكل وتركيب مجال جسم معين عن طريق كتلته .

وقد استطاع أينشتاين أن يقدم بالفعل هذه المعادلات المعروفة بمعادلات التركيب ، وأرفق بها مجموعة أخرى من المعادلات سماها معادلات الحركة لحساب حركة أي جسم يقع في ذلك المجال ... وتفسير ما يحدث في نظر أينشتاين حينما يجذب المغناطيس برادة الحديد أن برادة الحديد تتراص في صفوف في الفضاء وفقا للمجال ، لأنها لا تستطيع أن تسلك سبلا أخرى في حركتها نتيجة التعديلات التي أحدثها وجود المغناطيس في الخواص القياسية للفضاء حوله ... إن المغناطيس لا يجذب البرادة والبرادة لا تنجذب إلى المغناطيس ... ولكنها لا تجد طريقا تسلكه سوى هذه السكك الفضائية الجديدة التي اسمها المجال المغناطيسي .

تماما كما توجد السمكة نتيجة حركتها في الماء تيارا تسير فيه ذرات الغبار العالقة بالماء ، ويبدو على هذه الذرات أنها تسير منجذبة إلى السمكة ولكنها في الواقع تتحرك وفقا للدوامة المائية وللتيارات التي أوجدتها السمكة بحركتها في الماء ... إنها لا تتحرك بقوة السمكة بل هي تتحرك وفقا لمجال .

وكان من الممكن أن تمر هذه النظرية على أنها نوع من التخريف والهذيان لولا أن معادلات أينشتاين قد استطاعت أن تتنبأ بظواهر طبيعية وفلكية ، كانت تعتبر إلى وقت قريب من الألغاز ، فقد ظلت حركة عطارد حول الشمس لغزا حتى فسرتها هذه المعادلات .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

والظاهرة التي كانت تحير العلماء أن هذا كوكب عطارد ينحرف عن مداره بمقدار معين كل عدد معين من السنين ... وأن المجال الذي يدور فيه ينتقل من مكانه بمضي الزمن ، وقد تنبأت معادلات أينشتاين بمقدار الانحراف بالضبط ... وكان التفسير الذي قدمه أينشتاين لهذه الظاهرة أن شدة اقترب عطارد من الشمس بالإضافة إلى سرعة دورانه وعظم جاذبية الشمس هو الذي يؤدي إلى هذا الاضطراب في المجال والانحراف المشاهد في مدار الكوكب .

أما النبوءة الثانية فكانت أخطر من الأولى وأكثر إثارة للأوساط العلمية ، فقد كان معلوما أن الضوء ينتشر في خطوط مستقيمة وهكذا تعلمنا في كتب الضوء الأولية التي درسناها في المدارس ... ولكن أينشتاين كان له رأي آخر فمادام الضوء طاقة والطاقة مادة ، فلا بد أن يخضع الضوء لخواص المجال كما تخضع برادة الحديد فيسير في خطوط منحنية حينما يقترب من جسم مثل جسم الشمس ذي مجال جاذبية قوي ، فلو رصدنا نجما يمر ضوؤه بجوار الشمس لوجدنا أن الشعاع القادم إلينا ينحرف إلى الداخل ناحية مجال الشمس ولرأينا الصورة بالتالي تنحرف إلى الخارج بزاوية معينة قدرها أينشتاين بـ (1.75 درجة) ... وكان رصد مثل هذا النجم يقتضي الانتظار حتى يأتي وقت الكسوف لتكون رؤيته بجوار الشمس ممكنة .

ولقد أسرع العلماء يبنون مراصدهم في المناطق الاستوائية وعلى ذرى الجبال في انتظار اللحظة الحاسمة التي يمتحنون فيها هذه النظرية الخرافية ... فماذا كانت النتيجة ؟!! ... سجلت المراصد انحرافا قدره (1.64 درجة) أي قريبا جدا من نبوءة أينشتاين ، إذن أينشتاين على صواب والضوء مادة والأشعة الضوئية لا نسير في خطوط مستقيمة ، وإنما تنحني وفقا لخطوط المجال .

هل هذا الرجل شيخ طريقة يعلم الغيب ويحسب حساب النجوم ويعرف مقدراتها دون أن يراها ؟
وما هذا السر الذي الذي وضع يده عليه وبدأ يفض به مكنونات الوجود ؟
وما معنى النسيج الواحد من المكان والزمان ذي الأربعة أبعاد ؟
وكيف يخلق الجسم مجالا حوله ؟

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

أينشتاين يشرح هذا الغموض قائلا : إن أي جسم يوجد في مكان وزمان ، فإنه يحدث تغيرات في الخواص القياسية لهذا المكان والزمان ، فينحني الفضاء حول هذا الجسم كما تنحني خطوط القوى حول المغناطيس ... وهذه التغيرات هي المجال ، وكل ذرة مادية في هذا المجال تعدل سيرها وفقا له كما تتراص برادة الحديد وفقا لخطوط المجال حول المغناطيس ، وعلى هذا الأساس تدور الأرض حول الشمس ، لا بسبب قوة جذب الشمس ولكن بسبب خصائص المجال الذي توجده الشمس حولها .

الأرض لا تجد مسلكا تسير فيه سوى هذا المسلك الدائري ، وكل الكواكب محكومة في مسالكها بخطوط دائرية هي انحناءات المجال حول الأجسام الأكبر منها ... الجاذبية ظاهرة أشبه بظاهرة القصور ، الأجسام قاصرة عن أن تتعدى مجالاتها المرسومة ، ولا يجدي أن نقول أن الفضاء واسع ... فلماذا تأخذ الأجسام هذه المسارات الدائرية وتعجز عن الخروج منها ... فالبحر أيضا واسع ومع هذا حينما تتلقف دوامة حطام إحدى المراكب فإنها تظل تدور به في مجالاتها لا تفلته ويعجز بدوره عن الخروج من قبضتها مع أن البحر واسع لا حدود لآفاقه ... ونحن نرى الطائرات في الجو تتجنب المطبات الهوائية والدوامات ، لأنها تفقد تحكمها إذا وقعت في أسرها .

ولا شك أن جانبا كبيرا من غموض المسألة سببه أن عيوننا لا ترى هذه الأشياء التي اسمها خطوط المجال ، إنما نحن نتتبعها عن طريق قياس أثرها ثم نحسب حسبتها في ذهننا عن طريق المعادلات والرموز الرياضية ثم نبني لها شكلا خياليا في عقلنا ... أما حكاية المكان والزمان اللذان يؤلفان نسيجا واحدا فهي مشكلة المشاكل في النسبية ... فإننا بحكم حواسنا المحدودة لا نستطيع أن نرسم صورة أو شكلا لهذا الشيء ذي الأبعاد الأربعة .

وللحديث بقية مع الجزء العاشر والأخير ...   ::

----------


## te3mah

<< الجزء العاشر : النهايــة >>

فكرت طويلا في حكاية البُعد الرابع ، وأعتقد إني وجدت مثلا يقرب هذه الحكاية إلى الأذهان هو مثل السينما المتحركة ... فالشريط السينمائي إذا أدرناه ببطء جدا لنعرض محتوياته على شكل لقطات منفصة فإننا نراه صورة صورة ... كل صورة ذات بُعدين طولي وعرضي ، وإذا كانت اللقطات مجسمة فإننا نرى الصورة ذات ثلاثة أبعاد ، ولكننا نراها ساكنة لا حركة فيها ، حتى يدار الشريط بالسرعة المناسبة فنرى أن عقلنا قد أضاف بُعدا رابعا إلى الشريط وهو الزمن ، فأصبحت اللقطات المنفصلة رواية متصلة ذات تتابع زمني ... هذا الالتحام بين الزمان والمكان هو الذي قصده أينشتاين بالنسيج الواحد للفضاء ، ذلك النسيج ذو الأبعاد الأربعة الذي يؤلف المجال الهندسي للكون .

وقد واجهت أينشتاين مشكلة كبرى بعد أن حلل الكون إلى مكوناته الأساسية : المكان ، الزمان ، الكتلة والمجال ... هو أن يبنيه من جديد في الصورة المعقولة التي نراه عليها ويعرّفنا بشكله ككل ... هل هو نهائي محدود أم لا نهائي لا محدود ؟!! ... هل هو مسطح كالبحر تسبح فيه مجموعات النجوم كالجزر أم هو غائر كالبئر وهذه النجوم معلقة في أعماقه ؟!! ... وكان الرأي القديم السائد أن الكون لانهائي ولا حدود له ، وقد لجأ العلماء إلى هذا التخيل حينما اصطدموا بالسؤال المألوف : لو أن الكون كانت له نهاية فماذا وراء هذه النهاية ؟!! ... وكانت نتيجة حيرتهم أن حاولوا التخلص من الإشكال كله برفض محدودية الكون ، واعتباره لا نهائيا لا أول له ولا آخر ، وكان هذا رأي (نيوتن) .

وكان الرأي أيضا أن الكون مسطح كالبحر لا شاطيء له ولا أفق ، وجزر النجوم اللانهائية سابحة فيه في أعداد لا مبدأ لها ولامنتهى ، وكانت هذه نتيجة أخرى للإيمان بهندسة واحدة تفسر كل علاقات الكون هي هندسة (إقليدس) ... وهي الهندسة الكلاسيكية التي تعلمناها في المدارس والتي تعتمد في كل نظرياتها وتركيباتها على الخطوط المستقيمة .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

الله بقه أنتي مش قلتي أن دي النهايه ههههههه  ::

----------


## te3mah

وكان رأي أينشتاين أن الهندسة الكلاسيكية تنطبق في الأغراض المحدودة ... وأنها صالحة بالنسبة لمهندس يصمم عربة أو مبنى ، ولكنها هندسة قاصرة وخاطئة إذا حاولنا أن نفسر بها علاقات الكون الكبير أو حتى علاقات الكرة الأرضية ... فإذا حاولنا أن نرسم على الكرة الأرضية مثلثا خياليا رأسه عند القطب الشمالي وقاعدته عند خط الاستواء فإن مجموع زوايا هذا المثلث ستكون أكبر من 2ق .... ولو حاولنا أن نبحث عن أقصر الخطوط بين لندن ونيويورك فسنجد أنه خط دائري يصعد شمالا عبر أيسلندا ... والسبب في هذا الاختلال الهندسي أن سطح الأرض كروي ، والسطوح الكروية لا تنطبق فيها هندسة (إقليدس) ، وقد كان رأي أينشتاين أن الكون شأنه شأن الأض لا تنطبق فيه هندسة (إقليدس) لأنه ليس نظاما مسطحا .... ماذا يمكن أن يكون شكل الكون ؟!!

النظرية النسبية تعطينا مفتاحا ... فهي تقول بأن كل جسم يوجد في مكان وزمان يخلق حوله مجالا ، وأن الفضاء حول هذا الجسم يتحدب وينحني بمقتضى خطوط هذا المجال ، ومعنى هذا أن كل مادة توجد في فضاء الكون تؤدي إلى انحناء في سطح هذا الفضاء ، ومعنى هذا أننا لو استطعنا أن نعرف مقدار المادة الكلية في فضاء الكون لأمكننا أن نعرف مقدار الانحناء فيه وشكل من أشكال مجاله العام بمقتضى معادلات النسبية ... ومن حسن الحظ أنه أمكن حساب متوسط كثافة المادة في الكون كله ، وبمقتضى هذا الرقم أمكن معرفة أن الكون شكله كروي ، وأن الفضاء فيه ينحني ليؤلف شيئا كفقاعة هائلة ... ومع ذلك فإنه ليس كرة بالمعنى المألوف لأن الكرة مجموعة أبعاد مكانية ، أما الكرة الكونية فهي من أربعة أبعاد ... من المكان والزمان ... وهي نهائية ولكنها غير محدودة ، بمعنى أنك لا يصح أن تسأل عما بعدها .

وأينشتاين يقول إنه لا يمكن لحواسنا أن تتخيلها ، ونصف قطر الكون بهذا الحساب 35 بليون سنة ضوئية ... وكان ظن أينشتاين في البداية أن الكون في مجموعه ثابت وأن أجزاءه هي التي تتحرك بالنسبة لبعضها البعض ، أما هو ككل فهو ساكن ، ولكن الأرصاد الآن تكاد تكون مجمعة على أن الكون يتضخم ، وأن ما فيه من نجوم وكواكب وشموس تنفجر في أقطاره الأربعة متباعدة عن بعضها بسرعة هائلة ... وأن الفضاء ينتفخ كالبالون فتزداد مادته تخلخلا مع الزمن وأنه يبرد وتنطفيء نجومه وتفنى مادتها وتتحول إلى إشعاع يضيع في خواء الكون الشاسع ، وبعد بلايين السنين تكون جميع النجوم قد انطفأت ، فلا يعود هناك تبادل حرارة ولا أثر ضوء ، ولا يعود هناك زمن ، لأن دليلنا على اتجاه الزمن هو الحركة والطاقة ، وبدون حركة لا يوجد زمن ، لا شيء سوى صقيع وظلام ... وهذه النظرية التي تقول باتجاه الكون إلى الفناء والنهاية تقضي بأن له بداية .

وللحديث بقية ...  ::

----------


## te3mah

وهناك نظرية أخرى تقول بتكرار ميلاد الكون وفنائه في دورات ، وتزعم بأن الكون يتمدد ويبرد ثم يعود فينكمش ويسخن وتدب فيه الحياه من جديد ، وأن الكرة الكونية تنقبض وتنبسط وتنبض مثل القلب وتكرر دورات بعثها وفنائها إلى الأبد ... وهناك نظرية ثالثة تقول بأن كل هذه الأشعة التي تتبعثر في أرجاء الكون لا تضيع عبثا وإنما هي تتفاعل مع بعضها لتنتج ذرات بدائية تتجمع في أتربة دقيقة وتتطاير هذه الأتربة تحت ضغط الإشعاعات المنطلقة من المدن النجمية لترتحل إلى القطب الآخر من الدنيا حيث تتجمع في سحب ترابية تزداد كثافتها سنة بعد سنة حتى تصبح كتلتها هائلة ، فتبدأ في التقلص نتيجة ازدياد الجاذبية بين ذراتها ، وبتقلصها ترتفع درجة حرارتها وتتوهج ويدب فيها النشاط وتتحول إلى أنوية ملتهبة مثل السدم الجبارة وتبدأ تدور حول نفسها وتتفكك إلى مجاميع من النجوم وتبدأ كونا جديدا في الوقت الذي يكون فيه الكون الأصلي الذي صدرت عنه قد دب فيه الفناء وشاخ وانطفأ وتحول إلى صقيع وظلام ، وتعود الإشعاعات المنطلقة من هذه الثريات الجديدة فتتجمع في طرف الكون الآخر لتكون ذرات بدائية وسحبا ترابية .... إلخ .

وتستمر الدورة الأبدية وأينشتاين لم يحاول في نظريته أن يجاوب على هذه الأسءلة ، وإنما تركها للفلاسفة ورجال الدين ، واكتفى بأن ينظر من بعيد في رهبة ... كان يدرك في تواضع أن العلم عاجز عن رؤية البداية والنهاية ، قاصر عن فهم ماهية اي شيء ، كل ما يستطيعه العلم هو أن يقيس كميات ، ويتعرف على العلاقات التي تربط هذه الكميات ويكتشف القوانين التي تجمعها معا في شمل واحد ... وكان كل مطلبه أن يكشف القوانين التي تفسر حركات الأجرام السماوية في مداراتها ، وكان يعتقد بانسجام الوجود في وحدة ، وكان يرى أن عالم الذرة الصغير هو صورة من عالم الأفلاك الكبير ، وأنه منسجم معه في سلك واحد من القوانين والدساتر الطبيعية ... وكان يرى أن المغناطيسية الكهربية التي تمسك بالذرات والجزيئات لا تختلف كثيرا عن مجالات الجاذبية التي تمسك بالمدن النجمية والمجرات في أفلاكها ، وكان يبحث عن مجال موحد يضم الاثنين ، وكان آخر ما قدمه للعلم سلسلة من المعادلات حاول فيها أن يضم قوانين الذرة إلى قوانين النسبية بحثا عن هذا المجال ... وقبل أن يموت لم ينس أن يوصي بمخه للبحوث العلمية ... وكانت هذه آخر هدية قدمها إلى الدنيا .

وبهذا نكون قد استعرضنا معا كتاب ( أينشتاين والنسبية ) للدكتور مصطفى محمود ... أرجو أن تعم الفائدة ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم   :: 

أختكم في الله : إيمان الحسيني  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

الحمدلله أنه خلص هههههههه

لا رائع يا طعمه 

وعقبال بقه الكتاب التاني 
بس ياريت لكون لمصطفي محمود
أهو هتضمني أني هقراه ههههههه 


تحياتي لك يا طعمه 
وشكرا أوي علي المجهود اللي بذلتيه  :: 
ابن البلد:82:

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
الأخت الكريمة طعمة

مجهود أكثر من رائع تستحقين عليه كل الشكر و التقدير

جزاكِ الله كل الخير على هذا العرض الشيق

و في انتظار كتاب آخر لا يقل قيمة و متعة عن هذا الكتاب

لكِ كل الشكر و التقدير و أطيب التحية
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## te3mah

أخي ابن البلد وأخي إسلام :
جزاكما الله كل خير  :: 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال  :: 
اللهم آمين

وبإذن الله أكرر التجربة تاني مع كتاب تاني
بس دعواتكم معانا بقى  :: 
إيمان الحسيني

----------


## بنت مصر

*


شكرا يا طعمة على الموضوع الجميل
وتسلم ايديكي على تعبك وفي انتظار
مواضيع اخري قيمة كما عهدناك دائما

:176:

بسنت


*

----------


## te3mah

جزاكِ الله كل خير يا بسنت  :: 
ربنا يخليكوا ليه  ::

----------


## اسلامكم يناديكم

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااايل يا طعمة هايل


موضوع فى منتهى الجمال والروعة والله العظيم فعلا



انا من عشاق هذا الرجل الدكتور .. مصطفى محمود ومن عشاق كتباته


جزاك الله كل خير ياطعمه على الموضوع الممتتتتتتتتتتععععععععععععععع الجميل

بارك الله فيكى

----------

